# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Μήκος Ground plane

## argy1960

Πόσο πρέπει να ειναι το μήκος του Radiator και των Radials (για παράδειγμα στους 107,2)
μπορεί κανένας να τα υπολογίσει;

----------


## jeik

300/107,2=2,798 Mετρα/4=0,699  μετρα  δηλαδη  χονδρικα  70  ποντους  το  κατακορυφο,
απο  κει  και  περα  παιζεις  λιγο  με  το  μηκος  για  τα  λιγοτερα  στασιμα.Τα  ραντιαλς  ειναι  κατα  5% μακρυτερα  δηλ  73,5  ποντοι  και  δεν  ειναι  απαραιτητο  να  τα  αυξομειωσουμε , ειναι  αμελητεα  η  διαφορα.

----------


## argy1960

ευχαριστω. θα το επιχειρήσω

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> *από Jeik* : 
> 300/107,2=2,798 Mετρα/4=0,699  μετρα  δηλαδη  χονδρικα  70  ποντους  το  κατακορυφο,
> απο κει και περα παιζεις λιγο με το μηκος για τα λιγοτερα στασιμα.Τα ραντιαλς ειναι κατα 5% μακρυτερα δηλ 73,5 ποντοι και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τα αυξομειωσουμε , ειναι αμελητεα η διαφορα.



Σε όσα πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκαν, προσθέτω και τα εξής γενικά:
To *ηλεκτρικό* μήκος του κατακόρυφου στοιχείου (ακτινοβολητή) μιας λ/4 ground plane είναι 90ο =*λ/4* (=0.25λ=75/f), όπου λ = το μήκος κύματος (m) και f= η συχνότητα (MHz).

To *φυσικό* μήκος είναι λίγο μικρότερο και ίσο με *k λ/4*, όπου k= συντελεστής ταχύτητας, που εξαρτάται από τη σχέση της διαμέτρου του αγωγού προς το λ.
Συνήθως k=0.95, οπότε το φυσικό μήκος είναι *0.95λ/4* .  
Στην πράξη συνιστάται, όπως αναφέρθηκε, να φτιάξουμε τον ακτινοβολητή λίγα cm μεγαλύτερο και να μειώσουμε βαθμιαία το μήκος για ακριβή συντονισμό (min SWR στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα).

Τα ράντιαλς έχουν μήκος λ/4 ή καλύτερα 5% μεγαλύτερο (1.05λ/4). Εκείνο που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία είναι να είναι ίσα μεταξύ τους και συμμετρικά, τόσο μεταξύ τους όσο και προς τον ιστό και το κοάξιαλ. Για καλύτερη προσαρμογή προς τα 50Ω του κοάξιαλ (μικρότερο SWR), προτιμάται γωνία 45ο προς το οριζόντιο επίπεδο.

----------


## FM1

Υπάρχει και εδώ ένα θέμα για groundplane:

_http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45035

http://www.hamuniverse.com/2metergp.html
_

----------


## WIZARD

> Σε όσα πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκαν, προσθέτω και τα εξής γενικά:
> To *ηλεκτρικό* μήκος του κατακόρυφου στοιχείου (ακτινοβολητή) μιας λ/4 ground plane είναι 90ο =*λ/4* (=0.25λ=75/f), όπου λ = το μήκος κύματος (m) και f= η συχνότητα (MHz).
> 
> To *φυσικό* μήκος είναι λίγο μικρότερο και ίσο με *k λ/4*, όπου k= συντελεστής ταχύτητας, που εξαρτάται από τη σχέση της διαμέτρου του αγωγού προς το λ.
> Συνήθως k=0.95, οπότε το φυσικό μήκος είναι *0.95λ/4* .  
> Στην πράξη συνιστάται, όπως αναφέρθηκε, να φτιάξουμε τον ακτινοβολητή λίγα cm μεγαλύτερο και να μειώσουμε βαθμιαία το μήκος για ακριβή συντονισμό (min SWR στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα).
> 
> Τα ράντιαλς έχουν μήκος λ/4 ή καλύτερα 5% μεγαλύτερο (1.05λ/4). Εκείνο που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία είναι να είναι ίσα μεταξύ τους και συμμετρικά, τόσο μεταξύ τους όσο και προς τον ιστό και το κοάξιαλ. Για καλύτερη προσαρμογή προς τα 50Ω του κοάξιαλ (μικρότερο SWR), προτιμάται γωνία 45ο προς το οριζόντιο επίπεδο.



*Γαληνίτης*
Θα μπορουσες να τα δωσεις με αριθμους (ποιο απλα τους υπολογισμους για την συχνοτητα που θελει argy1960 και υπολογισε και το καλωδιο για 30 μετρα ),οπως τα εδωσε ο  jeik. 
ετσι θα  ηταν καλυτερο για ολους

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Για τους 107.2, αν το καλωδιο ειναι το RG213 ή RG58 (V.F .66)

Το μηκος αρχικα θα επρεπε να ειναι, *30,47 μετρα ή 31,4 μετρα.*
Λεω φυσικα αρχικα , γιατι μετα θα κανεις τα κοψε ραψε ...

Οσο για την κεραια, απλο ειναι.
Για τους 107.2 το λ ειναι 2.8 m
Αρα
αν τα στοιχεια πρεπει να ειναι Λ/4, τοτε καθε ενα πρεπει να ειναι 2,8/4 = *0,69 μετρα*

Απο εκει και περα, παλι θα παιξεις λιγο πανω λιγο κατω, και ολα καλα

----------


## PARKER

> Για τους 107.2, αν το καλωδιο ειναι το RG213 ή RG58 (V.F .66)
> 
> Το μηκος αρχικα θα επρεπε να ειναι, *30,47 μετρα ή 31,4 μετρα.*
> Λεω φυσικα αρχικα , γιατι μετα θα κανεις τα κοψε ραψε ...



Γιώργο μήπως έχεις  πρόχειρο το τύπο υπολογισμού του μήκους της καθόδου??
Επίσης, παίζει ρόλο (για τα στάσιμα) το πόσο πρέπει να απέχει απο το έδαφος (συνήθως δηλ. την πλάκα της ταράτσας) η κεραία?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο μήπως έχεις  πρόχειρο το τύπο υπολογισμού του μήκους της καθόδου??
> Επίσης, παίζει ρόλο (για τα στάσιμα) το πόσο πρέπει να απέχει απο το έδαφος (συνήθως δηλ. την πλάκα της ταράτσας) η κεραία?



Σταθη το μηκος σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες ειναι λεπτομερια.
παρα ταυτα, εγω το υπολογιζω

vf (καθε καλωδιο εχει και εναν συντελεστη)
λ (το λ της συχνοτητας)
και μετα υπολογιζω ζυγα πολλαπλασια του λ/2 μεχρι να φτασω στο μηκος που περιπου θελω

Δηλαδη ( RG 213 VF 0.66)

λ = 300/107.2 = 2,8
λ*vf καλωδιου = 2.8 * 0.66 = 1,848 / 2 = 0,924

και μετα πολλαπλασιαζω το 0,924 με ζυγα νουμερα μεχρι να φτασω τα μετρα που θελω.
Δηλαδη

0,924 * 66 =  *31,4 μετρα 

Προσοχη 31,4 μετρα ειναι για τους 107,2 με RG58 ή RG213 (vf .66)
*

----------


## PARKER

Ωραία, ευχαριστω για τον τύπο υπολογισμού.
Για το άλλο θέμα με την απόσταση απο το έδαφος, έχεις κάποια γνώμη???
(το λέω γιατί το γεγονός ότι δε μπορώ να ρίξω τα στάσιμα κάτω απο 1,8 με 2 , μήπως οφείλεται  στο ότι είναι πολύ χαμηλά σε σχέση με το έδαφος, την ταράτσα δηλαδή (περίπου 1 μέτρο απέχουν τα radial απο το έδαφος!!!!)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ωραία, ευχαριστω για τον τύπο υπολογισμού.
> Για το άλλο θέμα με την απόσταση απο το έδαφος, έχεις κάποια γνώμη???
> (το λέω γιατί το γεγονός ότι δε μπορώ να ρίξω τα στάσιμα κάτω απο 1,8 με 2 , μήπως οφείλεται  στο ότι είναι πολύ χαμηλά σε σχέση με το έδαφος, την ταράτσα δηλαδή (περίπου 1 μέτρο απέχουν τα radial απο το έδαφος!!!!)



*Θα τρελαθω με αυτην την κεραια*  :W00t: 

Λοιπον ακου, σιγουρα κατι περιεργο παιζει και σιγουρα δεν ειναι το υψος.
(αυτο το γραφω λογω ιστορικου αυτης της κεραιας)

Μετρα πρωτα με ενα πολυμετρο, τον κονεκτορα και δες αν εχει προβλημα.

Κανε τσεκαρισμα στο καλωδιο που εχεις. 

Αν δεν εχει, βαλε ολα τα στοιχεια στο ιδο μηκος (πχ 70 ποντοι) , και δες σε ποια συχνοτητα δεν εχεις στασιμα.

Αν εχεις παντου στασιμα, ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ.

Τι να πω ?
Εγω εχω την ιδια κεραια, και η μονη φορα που μου εκανε κατι τετοια τρελά, ηταν με ενα "περιεργο" καλωδιο.
Αλλαξα καλωδιο και μετα "φυσαγε"

αντε περιμενω νεα

----------


## PARKER

> *Θα τρελαθω με αυτην την κεραια* 
> 
> Λοιπον ακου, σιγουρα κατι περιεργο παιζει και σιγουρα δεν ειναι το υψος.
> (αυτο το γραφω λογω ιστορικου αυτης της κεραιας)
> 
> Μετρα πρωτα με ενα πολυμετρο, τον κονεκτορα και δες αν εχει προβλημα.
> Έχω κάνει μετρήσεις για τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα
> Κανε τσεκαρισμα στο καλωδιο που εχεις. 
> Το τσέκαρα, δεν είχε πρόβλημα, δοκίμασα και rg58 που είχα, και τέλος έβαλα και ecoflex 10, με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα!!!
> ...



Έλεγα μήπως τελικά, επειδή τη δοκιμάζω απο το μπαλκόνι, με χαμηλή αποσταση απο έδαφος έπαιζε κάποιο ρόλο, αλλά τίποτα.
Επέιδή με έχει πεισμώσει, θα επιμείνω, και πιστεύω κάτι να κάνω..
Σημ. Το exoflex 10, το δοκίμασα με μήκος 10 μέτρα όχι στο μπαλκόνι αλλά στη ταράτσα, πάλι με χαμηλή απόσταση απο το έδαφος, και στη καλύτερη περίπτωση πήρα στασιμα 2. 
Με μήκος καθόδου περίπου 2,15, στο μπαλκόνι, με το rg213 kai rg258 έπαιρνα 1,7 στασιμα στη καλύτερη περίπτωση .
Υπομονή, δε θα του περάσει!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Έλεγα μήπως τελικά, επειδή τη δοκιμάζω απο το μπαλκόνι, με χαμηλή αποσταση απο έδαφος έπαιζε κάποιο ρόλο, αλλά τίποτα.
> Επέιδή με έχει πεισμώσει, θα επιμείνω, και πιστεύω κάτι να κάνω..
> Σημ. Το exoflex 10, το δοκίμασα με μήκος 10 μέτρα όχι στο μπαλκόνι αλλά στη ταράτσα, πάλι με χαμηλή απόσταση απο το έδαφος, και στη καλύτερη περίπτωση πήρα στασιμα 2. 
> Με μήκος καθόδου περίπου 2,15, στο μπαλκόνι, με το rg213 kai rg258 έπαιρνα 1,7 στασιμα στη καλύτερη περίπτωση .
> Υπομονή, δε θα του περάσει!!!!




Ωραια, αρα τα εκανες ολα.
Αρα ψαχνεις για δρακο (κατι περιεργο που δεν παει το μυαλο)

1 
κοιτα αν εχει σπασει ο κονεκτορας δηλαδη αν δεν μεταφερει το σημα στο κεντρικο στοιχειο
2 
δες αν ο προηγουμενος ειχε βαλει κανα τεφλον ή καμια μονωση εκει που φωλιαζουν τα αλουμινια
3 
*ρε συ η γεφυρα σου ειναι σωστη ?* 

Αν δεν βρεις τιποτα ... απλα πετα την και παμε για αλλα.
ή κρατα την οταν ελθω Αθηνα, να φερω την δικια μου ή να φερεις εσυ αυτην σπιτι μου και να δουμε που ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## PARKER

> Ωραια, αρα τα εκανες ολα.
> Αρα ψαχνεις για δρακο (κατι περιεργο που δεν παει το μυαλο)
> 
> 1 
> κοιτα αν εχει σπασει ο κονεκτορας δηλαδη αν δεν μεταφερει το σημα στο κεντρικο στοιχειο
> 2 
> δες αν ο προηγουμενος ειχε βαλει κανα τεφλον ή καμια μονωση εκει που φωλιαζουν τα αλουμινια
> 3 
> *ρε συ η γεφυρα σου ειναι σωστη ?* 
> ...



Τα επόμενα που θα δοκιμάσω είναι το 1 και το 2. Όσο για τη γεφυρα, έχω την diamond sx-200, αλλά και την zettagi 102 που δοκίμαζα πάλι έιχα στάσιμα, λίγο λιγώτερα , γύρω στο 1,4 με 1,5.
Πάντως ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου που ασχολήθηκες, πιστεύω να βρεθεί το θεριό... :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## PARKER

> Ωραια, αρα τα εκανες ολα.
> Αρα ψαχνεις για δρακο (κατι περιεργο που δεν παει το μυαλο)
> 
> 1 
> κοιτα αν εχει σπασει ο κονεκτορας δηλαδη αν δεν μεταφερει το σημα στο κεντρικο στοιχειο
> 
> Μεταξύ της ψύχας του καλωδίου και του κεντρικού στοιχείου το ωμομέτρησα και είναι ΟΚ
> 
> 2 
> ...



Τι έχουν τα έρημα και ΔΕΝ ψοφάνε????  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

καλα, οταν ελθω αθηνα θα σου κανω μια 3/4, ομως αυτην κρατα την γιατι θελω να την δω.

σου λεω εχω την ιδια και παιζει ωραια.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

δεν μου ειπες, τα ευρω της επισκευης των τρζ, τα πηρες ?

----------


## WIZARD

*Γιώργος 231* αυτη η φωτογραφια που εβαλες ,ειναι με τα πτυσομενα τα στοιχεια η Ground Plane ,απο οτι βλεπω?

*PARKER*
απο το *μηχανημα σου εως την γεφυρα* ,βαλε(προσθεσε rg213 η rg58  ) ενα κομματι  καλωδιο ,να δεις  αν αυξανονται , τα στασιμα η μειονονται .......
καντο και πεσμου

*PARKER*το καλωδιο απο το μηχανημα ποσο ειναι ? σε εκατοστα 
και τι τυπος καλωδιου ειναι ?

----------


## jeik

:Biggrin:  Σταθη σου υποσχομαι οτι οποτε κατεβω αθηνα , και αν μεχρι τοτε δεν ριξεις τα στασιμα θα ερθω να τα ριξουμε μαζι  :Biggrin:  , κι αν δεν πεφτουν θα βαλουμε φουρνελο  :Lol:  ή  θα  τα  κατεβασουμε  με  μπουλντοζα  :Lol: .

Σοβαρα , θα ερθω καποια στιγμη για εναν γαμο , δηλ θα αφησω το γαμο και θα παω για πουρναρια. ..........εεεε....στασιμα  :Smile: .

----------


## radioamateur

Γιώργο 231 είδα την φωτογραφια απο την δική σου Ground Plane...
Mε αντιγράφεις;Το σωληνάκι ... οι δαγκάνες....στην κεραια που Φαντάζομαι ότι την αγόρασες όπως και εγώ από την όμορφη Θεσσαλονικη
Τελικά την εν λόγω κεραία τη χάρησα σε κάποιον που πίστευα ότι θα την χρησιμοποιούσε... Εντέλλει το μετάνιωσα...
Πραγματικά πολύ καλη... και δεν βλάζει μάτι... :W00t: .Ξερεις τι ειναι να βλέπεις στάσιμα 1:1 σε όλη την μπάντα;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ναι ναι, Δημητρη, να πας Αθηνα, και να μου πεις ποτε ειναι ο γαμος, να ελθω και εγω ... για πουρναρια.

Εχω μια σειρα μηχανηματα και στην αθηνα... :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> *Γιώργος 231* αυτη η φωτογραφια που εβαλες ,ειναι με τα πτυσομενα τα στοιχεια η Ground Plane ,απο οτι βλεπω?



ναι ειναι η sirio

----------


## electron

Nα ρωτήσω και γω από ποιό κατάστημα της Θεσσαλονίκης έχετε πάρει την gp της sirio; Στην Αθήνα μόνο ο Παρισσινός την έχει αλλά μετά από ερώτηση που έκανα δεν έχει την έκδοσή της για fm.Επίσης σε τι τίμη την έχετε αγοράσει;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Nα ρωτήσω και γω από ποιό κατάστημα της Θεσσαλονίκης έχετε πάρει την gp της sirio; Στην Αθήνα μόνο ο Παρισσινός την έχει αλλά μετά από ερώτηση που έκανα δεν έχει την έκδοσή της για fm.Επίσης σε τι τίμη την έχετε αγοράσει;



Εγω την αγορασα απο τον Μανιατη (ραδιο 741)
Την ειχα πληρωσει πριν 1 χρονο 35 Ευρω.
Τωρα την δινει 55 ευρω.

Δεν ειναι ακριβη.

Οσο για ισχυ, εχει φαει 400 watt χωρις να εχει κανενα προβλημα.

Τωρα η κεραια αυτη ειναι στην Ραφηνα, οπου σε δοκιμες με 2 watt, ειχε αριστη ακτινοβολια.

Αν και ειμαι ψηλα, και η κεραια ειναι σε πολυ μικρο ιστο (ηταν στο 1,5 μετρο απο την ταρατσα και τελικα μπηκε στα 2 μετρα ιστο), δεν ειχα κανενα παραπονο.

Οσο για τα στασιμα ... ΜΗΔΕΝ (παντα με το calibration στο τερμα)

----------


## PARKER

> δεν μου ειπες, τα ευρω της επισκευης των τρζ, τα πηρες ?



Εννοείται πως όχι. Ενώ μεχρι να το πάρω μου είχε πεί ότι θα μου τα δώσει, μόλις το πήρα και του έστειλα μήνυμα ότι κόστος είναι 50 ευρώ, από τότε χάθηκε τελείως !!

----------


## PARKER

> *Γιώργος 231* αυτη η φωτογραφια που εβαλες ,ειναι με τα πτυσομενα τα στοιχεια η Ground Plane ,απο οτι βλεπω?
> 
> *PARKER*
> απο το *μηχανημα σου εως την γεφυρα* ,βαλε(προσθεσε rg213 η rg58 ) ενα κομματι καλωδιο ,να δεις αν αυξανονται , τα στασιμα η μειονονται .......
> καντο και πεσμου
> 
> *PARKER*το καλωδιο απο το μηχανημα ποσο ειναι ? σε εκατοστα 
> και τι τυπος καλωδιου ειναι ?



1.Απο το μηχάνημα ως τη γέφυρα έχω δοκιμάσει και το rg58 (μήκος περίπου 25cm) και rg213 με μήκος 35cm περίπου.
2.Απο τη γέφυρα στην κεραία, έχω δοκιμάσει rg58 2,15m rg213 2,15m και ecoflex-10 με 10 μέτρα μήκος που το πήγα στην ταράτσα.

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, όταν το δοκιμάζω στο μπαλκόνι, με το 2,15 μέτρα μήκος, όταν πλησιάζω τη κεραία με ανοικτό το μηχάνημα, για να ανεβοκατεβάσω το κύριο στοιχείο, ανεβοκατεβαίνουν σαν τρελλά τα στάσιμα, και νομίζω είναι φυσιολογικό, να επηρεάζετε, οπότε το ανεβοκατεβάζω λίγο, απομακρύνομαι, και ξανά το ίδιο.
Κάτι άλλο που σκέφτομαι τώρα, όταν βάλω τη κεραία κατ΄ευθείαν στη έξοδο του pll, πριν το linear, δεν έχω στάσιμα, δηλ, 1:1 σε όλη τη μπάντα. 
Όταν βάλω και το linear, χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή, τότε ανεβαίνουν.
Απο το linear το καλώδιο που πάει στο κονέκτορα του σασί, έχω βάλει rg58 51 cm.
Αρα θα κοιτάξω μήπως παίξω με το μήκος του αυτού του καλωδίου.

Υ.Γ  Γιώργο και Δημήτρη, όποτε κατεβείτε Αθήνα, στείλτε μνμ, χαρά μου να τα πούμε κι απο κοντά. Μέχρι τότε πιστεύω να τα ρίξω τα ρημάδια...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

RADIOAMATEUR
Γιώργο 231 είδα την φωτογραφια απο την δική σου Ground Plane...
Mε αντιγράφεις;Το σωληνάκι ... οι δαγκάνες....στην κεραια που Φαντάζομαι ότι την αγόρασες όπως και εγώ από την όμορφη Θεσσαλονικη

*κοιτα παλιοτερα περναγα το 213 μεσα απο το ιστο.
και
το κατω μερος του ιστου, το ειχα "φαει" για να βγαινει το καλωδιο.
Ομως
Δεν μου αρεσε η γωνια των 90 μοιρων, και ειπα οτι ετσι (οπως στην φωτο) ειναι καλλιτερα*

Τελικά την εν λόγω κεραία τη χάρησα σε κάποιον που πίστευα ότι θα την χρησιμοποιούσε... Εντέλλει το μετάνιωσα...

*Εχω δωσει και εγω πραγματα σε παιδια, χωρις να παρω λεφτα, για τους ιδιους λογους με εσενα.
Ομως εγω ημουν τυχερος. επεσα σε καλα παιδια και χαλαλι*

Πραγματικά πολύ καλη... και δεν βλάζει μάτι... :W00t: .Ξερεις τι ειναι να βλέπεις στάσιμα 1:1 σε όλη την μπάντα;

*Σε επιασα, 
ναι σε ευρος 5 MHz, δεν βλεπεις επιστροφη ισχυος.
Αν ομως βαλεις γεφυρα, θα δεις οτι τα swr, παιζουν απο 1:1 εως 1:1.5.
Aρα εσυ εβλεπες το μονιτορ του exciter και οχι την γεφυρα.
Σε επιασα 

Εγω ριχνω τα swr στο μηδεν με την γεφυρα, και μετα την βγαζω και συνδεω την καθοδο στο μηχανημα.

Ακομα και η cremastrone (διπολο απο κρεμαστρες) sto exciter, εχει σχεδον σε ολη την παντα, επιστροφη 0 watt.
*

----------


## WIZARD

*PARKER*
κοιταξε ,λιγο τις κολλησεις στα καλωδια,τα πλεγματα απο τα καλωδια τα εχεις κολλησει καλα
πανω στους κονεκτορες ?
Για δες .....μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο ,να πλησιαζεις,και να αυξανονται τα στασιμα  :Sad: 
δες και τις κολλησεις ,μεσα στους κονεκτορες

----------


## PARKER

> *PARKER*
> κοιταξε ,λιγο τις κολλησεις στα καλωδια,τα πλεγματα απο τα καλωδια τα εχεις κολλησει καλα
> πανω στους κονεκτορες ?
> Για δες .....*μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο ,να πλησιαζεις,και να αυξανονται τα στασιμα* 
> δες και τις κολλησεις ,μεσα στους κονεκτορες



Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν φυσιολογικό. Κανένας άλλος έχει καποια άποψη για το θέμα?????

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν φυσιολογικό. Κανένας άλλος έχει καποια άποψη για το θέμα?????



αν η κεραια ειναι χαμηλα, καθε φορα που πλησιαζεις θα βλεπεις αλλαγες στα στασιμα, ειναι λογικο

----------


## PARKER

> αν η κεραια ειναι χαμηλα, καθε φορα που πλησιαζεις θα βλεπεις αλλαγες στα στασιμα, ειναι λογικο



Ναι, είναι σχεδόν έρπει στο μπαλκόνι :Lol:  :Lol: 
Τα radial  απέχουν περίπου 40 cm!!!!
Αλήθεια, εσείς πως ρυθμίζετε το μήκος των πτυσόμενων στοιχείων??

----------


## jeik

> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν φυσιολογικό. Κανένας άλλος έχει καποια άποψη για το θέμα?????



Eιναι  απολυτως  φυσιολογικο , δημιουργουμε  χωρητικοτητα με  το  σωμα  μας  πλησιαζοντας  στην  κεραια , μαλιστα  ειναι   πολυ  διακριτο  οταν  εχουμε  απλη  γεφυρα , πχ  εχω  μια  zetagi , αυτην  που  κατηγορουν  ολοι , αλλα  κανω  πολυ  καλη  δουλεια  οταν  θελω  να  ρυθμισω-μετρησω  μια  κεραια , κατεβαζω  τα  στασιμα  μεχρι  εκει  που  δεν  παει  αλλο , μαλιστα  αυτα  τα  ελαχιστα  που  μετραει  οταν  γινει  το  τελικο  καλιμπραρισμα  ειναι  πολυ  κατατοπιστικα , κατι   που  δεν  γινεται  αντιληπτο  στην  bird , σ  αυτην   λοιπον  την  γεφυρα  παντα  κατι  υπαρχει  στα  επιστρεφομενα  και  οταν  κουνας  κατι  διπλα  το  ''τσιμπαει''  κατευθειαν.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Eιναι  απολυτως  φυσιολογικο , δημιουργουμε  χωρητικοτητα με  το  σωμα  μας  πλησιαζοντας  στην  κεραια , μαλιστα  ειναι   πολυ  διακριτο  οταν  εχουμε  απλη  γεφυρα , πχ  εχω  μια  zetagi , αυτην  που  κατηγορουν  ολοι , αλλα  κανω  πολυ  καλη  δουλεια  οταν  θελω  να  ρυθμισω-μετρησω  μια  κεραια , κατεβαζω  τα  στασιμα  μεχρι  εκει  που  δεν  παει  αλλο , μαλιστα  αυτα  τα  ελαχιστα  που  μετραει  οταν  γινει  το  τελικο  καλιμπραρισμα  ειναι  πολυ  κατατοπιστικα ,* κατι   που  δεν  γινεται  αντιληπτο  στην  bird* , σ  αυτην   λοιπον  την  γεφυρα  παντα  κατι  υπαρχει  στα  επιστρεφομενα  και  οταν  κουνας  κατι  διπλα  το  ''τσιμπαει''  κατευθειαν.



φυσικα δημητρη στην bird δεν μπορεις να δεις το τελειο.
Η bird σου μετραει χαμενη ισχυ,
αν λοιπον εχεις το καψουλι των 100 watt, για να δεις την βελονα να παιζει στα στασιμα , πρεπει να εχεις το λιγοτερο 5 με 10 watt επιστροφη, δηλαδη πανω απο 1:1,5. 

Ενω με τις απλες γεφυρες και το calibration βλεπεις ακομα και τα mWatt που χανεις απο τα στασιμα.

Για αυτο το λογο εγω βλεπω τις κεραιες μου, πρωτα με απλη γεφυρα και μικρη ισχυ, και οταν η βελονα στην απλη γεφυρα με το calibration στο τερμα, δεν κουνιεται, τοτε βαζω την bird και το linear.

----------


## jeik

George , σημερα εμαθα το καλιμπραρισμα της exterminator , και την επαιζα σε διαφορετικα μηκη , τακτοποιοντας ταυτοχρονα τα στασιμα με την βοηθεια της zettagi , τελικα ειναι οτι πρεπει για ακριβεις συντονισμους , ειδικη σε λιγα βαττ .

----------


## jeik

Γιωργο , σημερα  με  την  βοηθεια  της  απλης  εκανα  καταπληκτικη  δουλεια  και  πολυ   γρηγορα  :Smile:  , τα  2  οργανακια  που  εχει  πανω  βοηθησαν  αφανταστα  και  ηρθαν  σε  απολυτη  συμφωνια  με  την  bird  μετα  το  καλιμπραρισμα . 
Eμαθα  τη  μεθοδο  να  κανω  συντονισμο  στο  γκαμα  της  exterminator   :Dancing:  , αλλαζα  μηκη  στο  κεντρικο  στοιχειο  και  ξαναρυθμιζα  το  γκαμα  με  μεγαλη  ακριβεια , ηταν  απολαυση.

Αποτελεσμα  στα  44 βαττ , 50mw  !!!!!  επιστρεφομενα   :Thumbup:  μετρημενα  στην  εξοδο  του  πομπου  με  την  bird  στην  κλιμακα  των  10 βαττ , γουσταρεις  ακριβεια ????

Περισσοτερα  στο  αντιστοιχο  θεμα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μπραβο ρε Δημητρη,

Τωρα στην ουσια, το τελικο τεστ εγινε ?

Αυτο θα μας τα πει ολα ....

----------


## electron

Επανέρχομαι και γω στο θεμα για να καταθέσω την δική μου εμπειρία με την gp της Sirio. Η δοκιμή έγινε σε pll του cdm και η σύνδεση είχε ως εξής. Εξοδος pll-->γεφυρα zetagi-->κεραία. Να πω ότι το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την γέφυρα ως την κεραία ήταν rg58 μήκους 1m περίπου. Αυτά που διαπίστωσα ήταν κάτι παρόμοιο με τον parker. Δηλαδή η κεραία μου έδινε 1.2 στάσιμα σε μήκος άσχετο από το υπολογισμένο θεωρητικά και μόλις απομακρυνόμουν απο την κεραία τα στάσιμα ανέβαιναν στο 1.6 περίπου. Να προσθέσω ότι η δοκιμή έγινε σε κλειστό χώρο. Τώρα το κρίσημο ερώτημα είναι το εξής. Να τολμήσω να την βάλω στην ταράτσα αντικαθιστώντας το δίπολο με το bullun που επιτυχώς παίζει επί 4 χρόνια με 1.2 στάσιμα ή θα φάω ήττα;;;Και κάτι άλλο. Μπορείτε να παραθέσετε λίγα λόγια για το πως συντονίσατε επιτυχώς την εν λόγω κεραία; Δηλαδή με τι καλώδιο πόσο μήκος κι αν έγινε στον ανοιχτό χώρο.Πιστεύετε ότι η περίεργη αυτή συμπεριφορά που αντιμετώπισα θα ξεπεραστεί αν ο συντονισμός γίνει επί του ιστού και με την κανονική κάθοδο;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Επανέρχομαι και γω στο θεμα για να καταθέσω την δική μου εμπειρία με την gp της Sirio. Η δοκιμή έγινε σε pll του cdm και η σύνδεση είχε ως εξής. Εξοδος pll-->γεφυρα zetagi-->κεραία. Να πω ότι το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την γέφυρα ως την κεραία ήταν rg58 μήκους 1m περίπου. Αυτά που διαπίστωσα ήταν κάτι παρόμοιο με τον parker. Δηλαδή η κεραία μου έδινε 1.2 στάσιμα σε μήκος άσχετο από το υπολογισμένο θεωρητικά και μόλις απομακρυνόμουν απο την κεραία τα στάσιμα ανέβαιναν στο 1.6 περίπου. Να προσθέσω ότι η δοκιμή έγινε σε κλειστό χώρο. Τώρα το κρίσημο ερώτημα είναι το εξής. Να τολμήσω να την βάλω στην ταράτσα αντικαθιστώντας το δίπολο με το bullun που επιτυχώς παίζει επί 4 χρόνια με 1.2 στάσιμα ή θα φάω ήττα;;;Και κάτι άλλο. Μπορείτε να παραθέσετε λίγα λόγια για το πως συντονίσατε επιτυχώς την εν λόγω κεραία; Δηλαδή με τι καλώδιο πόσο μήκος κι αν έγινε στον ανοιχτό χώρο.Πιστεύετε ότι η περίεργη αυτή συμπεριφορά που αντιμετώπισα θα ξεπεραστεί αν ο συντονισμός γίνει επί του ιστού και με την κανονική κάθοδο;



Γιαννη, εγω πολλα χρονια, ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΓΙΑ g.p., καποια στιγμη , προσφατα, αγορασα αυτη την κεραια,
Την δοκιμασα , ΕΠΑΘΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ, και απο τοτε μονο καλα λογια μπορω να πω.

Ο τροπος συντονισμου, χαμηλα, χωρις εμποδια, με RG58 Kαι ecoflex10 ηταν πολυ απλος.

1 εβαλα την κεραια στην κηπο (αρα εσυ στην ταρατσα) και την ακουμπησα πανω σε τρεις πλαστικες καρεκλες (γυφτου) σε υψος ενα μετρο απο το εδαφος, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ
2 τα καλωδια "ετρεξαν καθετα" και οχι αναμεσα απο τα στοιχεια
3 το μηκος των καλωδιων ηταν 10 με 12 μετρα
4 η γεφυρα ηταν διπλα στο πλλ
5 το αρχικο μηκος το εβαλα απο τον πινακα της sirio
6 Τα πρωτα στασιμα που ειδα ηταν στο 1,2 περιπου
7 Αλλαξα το μηκος του κεντρικου και σε 20 λεπτα, η κεραια ειχε ο στασιμα

την πηγα στην Ραφηνα, εβαλα ενα ωραιο 213 και με την μια βγηκε

Αν θυμασαι , σε αλλα ποστ που εγραψα, τα στασιμα μου ηταν 1,3 αλλα με το calibration στο τερμα και με ισχυ 400+ watt

Μια μονο φορα ειχα προβλημα, το οποιο υπηρχε απο ενα προβληματικο καλωδιο.

Στην δικη σου περιπτωση, το πολυ μικρο μηκος καλωδιου και τα φυσικα εμποδια δημιουργουν τα στασιμα.

Αν δεν εχει πλαστικες καρεκλες στην ταρατσα  :Lol:  , βαλε κι εσυ ενα μικρο ιστο στο 1,5 μετρο, "συντονισε" χωρις πανω κατω σε ιστο, και αφου τα ριξεις στο 0 δωσε υψος.

Αν δεις την γεφυρα με προσοχη, η κεραια αυτη, εχει στασιμα 0
390 watt calibratio τερμα, στασιμα 0

----------


## jeik

> Επανέρχομαι και γω στο θεμα για να καταθέσω την δική μου εμπειρία με την gp της Sirio. Η δοκιμή έγινε σε pll του cdm και η σύνδεση είχε ως εξής. Εξοδος pll-->γεφυρα zetagi-->κεραία. Να πω ότι το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την γέφυρα ως την κεραία ήταν rg58 μήκους 1m περίπου. Αυτά που διαπίστωσα ήταν κάτι παρόμοιο με τον parker. Δηλαδή η κεραία μου έδινε 1.2 στάσιμα σε μήκος άσχετο από το υπολογισμένο θεωρητικά και μόλις απομακρυνόμουν απο την κεραία τα στάσιμα ανέβαιναν στο 1.6 περίπου. Να προσθέσω ότι η δοκιμή έγινε σε κλειστό χώρο. Τώρα το κρίσημο ερώτημα είναι το εξής. Να τολμήσω να την βάλω στην ταράτσα αντικαθιστώντας το δίπολο με το bullun που επιτυχώς παίζει επί 4 χρόνια με 1.2 στάσιμα ή θα φάω ήττα;;;Και κάτι άλλο. Μπορείτε να παραθέσετε λίγα λόγια για το πως συντονίσατε επιτυχώς την εν λόγω κεραία; Δηλαδή με τι καλώδιο πόσο μήκος κι αν έγινε στον ανοιχτό χώρο.Πιστεύετε ότι η περίεργη αυτή συμπεριφορά που αντιμετώπισα θα ξεπεραστεί αν ο συντονισμός γίνει επί του ιστού και με την κανονική κάθοδο;



Γεια  σου  Τζονι , απ  οτι  βλεπω  στις  φωτο , και η  δικια  μου  ειναι  ιδια , με  ρυθμιζομενα  στοιχεια (πατεντα) , της  σιγκμα , ιταλικη , το  μηκος  του  καλωδιου   ηταν  τελειως  κουτουρου , ουτε  περιτο  πολαπλασιο  και  τετοια , αλλα  την  συντονιζα  με  ζεταγκι , την  πλαγιαζα  στο 1,5  μετρο  απο  το  τσιμεντο  και  επαιζα  με  το  κεντρικο , διπλα  στην  κεραια , πολυ  καλα  τα  στασιμα ,  οταν  εβαζα  τη  γεφυρα  διπλα  στον  πομπο  τα  αποτελεσματα  ηταν  σχεδον  τα  ιδια (ισως  λιγο  τσιμπουσε  στασιμα  παραπανω  λογω  καλωδιου , αλλά  ψιλοπραγματα).Την  παρατησα  ομως  οταν  δοκιμασα  διπολο  με  γκαμα.
Φαε  και  συ  μια  ηττα   :Tongue2:  δεν  χαλασε  ο  κοσμος.Εδω  εγω  επεσα  τεσερις  κατηγοριες  με  ολα  αυτα  που  δοκιμασα , πολλες  ηττες  , και  μου 'φυγαν  και  τα  μαλλια  και  τα  μυαλα  :Tongue2: .

----------


## ReFas

> Αποτελεσμα στα 44 βαττ , 50mw !!!!! επιστρεφομενα  μετρημενα στην εξοδο του πομπου με την bird στην κλιμακα των 10 βαττ , γουσταρεις ακριβεια ????



 :Smile:  
Πως μέτρησες 50mW ;  Η πρώτη γραμμούλα με το 10αρι είναι στα 200mW.
Καλύτερα βάλε ενα 5αρι που θα έχεις μικρότερη γραμμή στα 100mW.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ακρίβεια της bird χαμηλά δεν είναι και τόσο καλή.
Σε φουλ κλίμακα ειναι +-5% 
Αν μετράς με το 10αρι καψουλι 10 βατ τότε μπορεί η πραγματική σου ισχύς να είναι απο 9,5 ως 10,5 αν όμως με το ίδιο καψούλι μετράς 0,5 βατ τότε μπορεί να είσαι απο 0 ως 1 βατ.
Αυτο παιδιά ισχύει και με κάθε άλλο παρόμοιο όργανο και για αυτό στην ουσία δεν έχει νοημα να μηδενίσεις τα στάσιμα με μια γέφυρα γιατί βάζοντας μια άλλη μπορεί να δεις οτι έχεις πάλι κάποια λίγα, είναι ατέρμονας.
Αν έχεις λιγότερα απο 1,2 είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.

Σχετικά με τη κεραία και με κάθε κεραία αν είναι κοντά στο έδαφος η με κάτι άλλο κάποιο τοίχο η εμας τους ίδιους η αντίσταση της αλλάζει και τα στάσιμα που βλέπουμε.
Καλό είναι να βρίσκεται στη περίπτωση σας πάνω απο 2 μέτρα απο το έδαφος και πάνω απο 3 απο το πλάι της απο σπίτια κτλ.

----------


## electron

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις. :Smile: 
Βάση των όσων αναφέρετε απλά διασταυρώνω και γω τις υποψίες μου ότι η πρώτη απόπειρα συντονισμού που έκανα με την κεραία σε απόσταση αναπνοής από μένα, δεν είναι και ο ορθότερος τρόπος.
Βέβαια επειδή έχω κάποιες εμπειρίες άσχημες στο παρελθόν μεχρι να φτιάξω το ιδανικό κατ εμέ απλό δίπολο με ballun, με ανησύχισε η συμπεριφορά της Sirio.
Ακόμα ένα ερώτημα που γεννάται είναι το σημείο σύνδεσης της κεραίας με την κάθοδο. Έχετε λάβει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο μέτρο για την προστασία του από την υγρασία; Έχετε π.χ βάλει απλή μονωτική ταινία, θερμοσυστελόμενο,σιλικόνη ή απλά τίποτα; Επίσης σε περιόδους βροχής τα στάσιμα της κεραίας αυξάνονται ή παραμένουν σταθερά;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις.
> Βάση των όσων αναφέρετε απλά διασταυρώνω και γω τις υποψίες μου ότι η πρώτη απόπειρα συντονισμού που έκανα με την κεραία σε απόσταση αναπνοής από μένα, δεν είναι και ο ορθότερος τρόπος.
> Βέβαια επειδή έχω κάποιες εμπειρίες άσχημες στο παρελθόν μεχρι να φτιάξω το ιδανικό κατ εμέ απλό δίπολο με ballun, με ανησύχισε η συμπεριφορά της Sirio.
> Ακόμα ένα ερώτημα *που γεννάται είναι το σημείο σύνδεσης της κεραίας με την κάθοδο.* Έχετε λάβει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο μέτρο για την προστασία του από την υγρασία; Έχετε π.χ βάλει απλή μονωτική ταινία, θερμοσυστελόμενο,σιλικόνη ή απλά τίποτα; Επίσης σε περιόδους βροχής τα στάσιμα της κεραίας αυξάνονται ή παραμένουν σταθερά;



Αφου η καθοδος τρεχει μεσα απο τον ιστο, δεν μπορει να παρει νερα.
Αν δεις την φωτογραφια ειναι αδυνατο να παρει νερα.
Με υγρασια δεν ειχα προβλημα ποτε, αρα δεν με νοιαζει.
Με νερα σε γαμμα απο διπολο, ειχα προβλημα, αλλα το γαμμα και ο κονεκτορας ηταν εξωτερικα και πηρε νερο.
εδω στην σιριο, δεν μπορει να συμβει κατι τετοιο

----------


## jeik

[QUOTE=ReFas;308700] :Smile:  
Πως μέτρησες 50mW ; Η πρώτη γραμμούλα με το 10αρι είναι στα 200mW.
Καλύτερα βάλε ενα 5αρι που θα έχεις μικρότερη γραμμή στα 100mW.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ακρίβεια της bird χαμηλά δεν είναι και τόσο καλή.
Σε φουλ κλίμακα ειναι +-5% 
Αν μετράς με το 10αρι καψουλι 10 βατ τότε μπορεί η πραγματική σου ισχύς να είναι απο 9,5 ως 10,5 αν όμως με το ίδιο καψούλι μετράς 0,5 βατ τότε μπορεί να είσαι απο 0 ως 1 βατ.
Αυτο παιδιά ισχύει και με κάθε άλλο παρόμοιο όργανο και για αυτό στην ουσία δεν έχει νοημα να μηδενίσεις τα στάσιμα με μια γέφυρα γιατί βάζοντας μια άλλη μπορεί να δεις οτι έχεις πάλι κάποια λίγα, είναι ατέρμονας.
Αν έχεις λιγότερα απο 1,2 είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.
QUOTE]

 :Blushing:  εχεις  δικιο , ηταν  στο  μισο  της  πρωτης  γραμμης , αρα  100 miliwatt  :Blushing:  , εκανα  λαλακια  υπολογισμο , πανω  στον  ενθουσιασμο  μου.

----------


## electron

Στην σελίδα της Sirio είδα ότι στην κεραία και ειδικότερα στο κάθετο στοιχείο έχουν βάλει κάποιο είδος πλαστικου περιβλήματος σαν τους πλαστικούς σωλήνες που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι. Βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο δεν υπήρχε στην συσκευασία της κεραίας που πήρα. Έχω στείλει στους Ιταλούς της Sirio και μεηλ με τις ερωτήσεις που διατύπωσα εδώ και ειδικά με το θέμα της βροχής. Επιμένω σ αυτό γιατί έχω δει κεραία που υποτίθεται ότι είναι πλήρως προστατευμένο το σημείο σύνδεσής της με την κάθοδο, μόλις ξεκινά βροχή τα στάσιμα να πέρνουν τον ανήφορο.

----------


## WIZARD

*electron
*στο κεντρικο στοιχειο οταν θα ειναι ,στεγνο, καλο θα ηταν να βαλεις,
λιγη σιλικονη ,για στεγνοποιηση,στο σημειο που γινεται η ενωση

και στο αλλο σημειο ,που σου δειχνω,για να μην "μπαζει νερα" η κεραια .

----------


## electron

Wizard κάτι τέτοιο σκεφτόμουν και γω μάλιστα έλεγα να έντυνα το κεντρικό στοιχείο ολόκληρο με θερμοσυστελόμενο μακαρόνι.Παραθέτω και μια εικόνα της κεραίας από το site της Sirio.

----------


## electron

Για να τεκμηριώσω - επιβεβαιώσω τα όσα ανέφερα και για την gp της Sirio, όπως προείπα έστειλα το ακόλουθο mail στους Ιταλούς.

_Dear Sirs
Recently i bought Sirio gp for radio band 88 - 108. I would like to ask you
if i must take some special care for elements of antenna againist weather
conditions like rain.
Also i would like to tel me if this weather condition effects the swr.
Finally i would like to inform me about the right way of tunning the gp.
Does it right to tune the antenna in a room near the transmitter or i must
do it in free open space? I mention this because i made a try to tune it in
a room near transmitter with 1m coaxial cable (rg5 and the results of swr
was 1.5 to 1.9.

Thank you and best regards
_

Την απάντηση την ελάβα μόλις σήμερα και σας την παραθέτω.

_Good morning
and thank to choose our products

There are not a particulare attention to use installing this antenna.
It is possible the rain change the antenna SWR if there are a lot of water on central black insulator because in this case is possible to have an electrical conductivity from upper whip to bottom radials. If there are a dirt on insulator is also possible the SWR will change.
Is not possible tuning the antenna indoor because if there are any metallic part, wall, water, electrical wire into a sphere of 5 - 10 meter the SWR will change.
The right tuning solution is to install it in the final position (also metallic support, wall, other antenna will influence the final result) and move the lenght L starting from value indicated in the depliant. 

Best regards
_

Όπως προκύπτει, ο κατασκευαστής δεν έχει λάβει κάποια ιδιαίτερη μέριμνα για το θέμα των νερών και μπορεί κάτι τέτοιο να επιρεάσει άμεσα την σωστή λειτουργία της κεραίας. Επομένως βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι καθένας που θα απόκτησει την κεραία θα πρέπει να βρει ένα τρόπο να επιλύσει το πρόβλημα αυτό. Τέλος επιβεβαιώνεται ότι η προσπάθεια συντονισμού σε κλειστό χώρο είναι λάνθασμένη και μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

----------


## jeik

Γιαννη , στην   υποθεση  μονωση  υπαρχουν  καποια  προβληματακια.
Αν  μονωσεις  κατι  μονιμα  υπαρχει  ο  κινδυνος  να  τσιμπησει , οσο  κι  αν  ακουγεται  απιθανο , απο  καπου  υγρασια  και  μετα  να  παραμεινει  με  αποτελεσμα  την  διαβρωση.
Αν  δεν  ειναι  μια  εγκατασταση   μονιμη , γνωμη  μου  ειναι  να  παραμεινει  ελευθερη  και  να  μπορει  να  στεγνωνει  γρηγορα , αλλά  και  παλι  μηπως  ειναι  λαθος ? οι  γνωμες  διύστανται   :Smile: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

η μονη περιπτωση να υπαρξει προβλημα ειναι στην ενωση του κεντρικου στοιχειου με την πλαστικη - μαυρη βαση.

Ομως αν το εχεις σφιξει αρκετα, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
Τωρα, αν παρει νερο, εκει που μπαινει το ενα αλουμινιο, μεσα στο αλλο (μιλαω παντα & μονο για το κεντρικο στοιχειο), ΔΕΝ θα εχεις προβλημα.
Και αυτο γιατι το κεντρικο, κατω, ειναι ταπωμενο... αρα το νερο δεν θα τρεξει στον κονεκτορα-καλωδιο.

εγω την εχω εξω κανα χρονο, και σε βροχες και σε μπορες, και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.

Στο κατω κατω της γραφης, συντονισε την, και οταν ειναι ετοιμη, βαλε λιγη σιλικονη, με το δαχτυλο, γυρω γυρω (πανω-κατω), στο μαυρο πλαστικο.
ετσι θα εισαι μια χαρα. 

ΥΓ 
επειδη βλεπω οτι πολλοι ειχαμε και εχουμε αυτην την κεραια, να ρωτησω, ΠΗΡΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΕΡΑ ?
(Εγω δεν το νομιζω)

----------


## jeik

Eγω δεν την προσεξα ποτε αν πηρε νερα.

Αλλωστε μερικες φορες χρειαζεται να εχεις και κανα στασιμο ετσι για μαγκια  :Smile:  , και να νοιωθεις σιγουρια οτι ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα  :Tongue2: .

Καποτε ενας φιλος ελεγε '' να υπαρχει και ενας ψιλος βομβος στο μηχανημα , ετσι για να νιωθεις οτι τα δινει κανονικα'' , οταν ηταν φλατ η ταλαντωση πραγματι σου εδινε την εντυπωση οτι παιζεις με μπαταριες  :Tongue2:  , και δεν βγαζεις ισχυ.
''Ναι εχω στασιμα αλλα γουσταρω''  :Biggrin: .

Ε , τι  λετε ?

----------


## electron

Όλοι μας έχουμε φτιάξει κεραίες και ξέρουμε καλά τι θα πει όταν μια κεραία σηκώσει ξαφνικά στάσιμα αλλά και γιατί μετά από βροχή ή έντονη υγρασία συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Δημήτρη το έχω κι αυτό που είπες στο μυαλό, δηλαδή αν κάτι το μονώσεις μόνιμα λόγω της σκόνης που θα σου συσσωρεύσει εκει, να πας για μαλλί και να βγεις κουρεμένος. Ακόμα κι αυτό που μου έγραψε ο ιταλός τεχνικός ότι δηλαδή λόγω τις διαρροής του νερού από το το κεντρικό στοιχείο προς τα στοιχεία της τεχνητής γής, μπορεί να μας προκαλέσει προβλήματα. Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι σημαντική λεπτομέρια και για μενα εξηγεί το γεγονός που όπως έγραψα είχα αντιμετωπίσει σε δίπολο πλήρως μονωμένο. Το κουτάκι του ήταν τίγκα στην σιλικόνη κι όμως οταν άρχιζε να βρέχει τσίμπαγε μέχρι και 4 με 5 γραμμές στάσιμα. Αρά κάπως πρέπει να βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή. Οσο για το ότι πρέπει να έχεις και καμιά γραμμούλα στάσιμα αυτό έχει να κάνει κυρίως με δικούς μας ψυχολογικούς σκοπους για να μην πιστέψουμε ότι βλέπουμε το ιδανικό. :Rolleyes: 
Γιώργο εγώ θα διατυπώσω αλλιώς το ερώτημά σου.
Αντιμετώπισε ποτέ κανείς το ενδεχόμενο να έβρεχε την ώρα της δοκιμής και να του σήκωσε η εν λόγο κεραία στάσιμα;;

----------


## PARKER

> ...Αλλωστε μερικες φορες χρειαζεται να εχεις και κανα στασιμο ετσι για μαγκια  ...



Ω ρε μάνα μου, με 1,8  πόσο μάγκας αισθάνομαι!!!!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## jeik

Nαι , ναι , τις προαλες εκανα τα παντα για 0 στασιμα και στο τελος αφησα το καλωδιο της κεραιας στον αερα , σωστος ? , εκει να δεις μαγκια , ουτε βαττ στον αερα, 32 εξοδο , 32 επιστροφη  :Tongue2:  , αλλα το λινεαρ βραχος , ( :Blush:  ευτυχως το πηρα χαμπαρι εγκαιρως , δεν καηκε τιποτα  :Blushing: ) , και δεν εχει και προστασιες το ατιμο.

----------


## jeik

> Γιώργο εγώ θα διατυπώσω αλλιώς το ερώτημά σου.
> Αντιμετώπισε ποτέ κανείς το ενδεχόμενο να έβρεχε την ώρα της δοκιμής και να του σήκωσε η εν λόγο κεραία στάσιμα;;



Μπααααα, τι  στασιμα ?, με  990  βαττ , το  νερο  εξατμιζεται  επι  τοπου , πρωτου  κατσει  πανω  στα  σωληνακια ,   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:  , 'Ε  Γιώργο ?  :Tongue2:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μπααααα, τι  στασιμα ?, με  990  βαττ , *το  νερο  εξατμιζεται  επι  τοπου* , πρωτου  κατσει  πανω  στα  σωληνακια ,     , 'Ε  Γιώργο ?



Φιλε Δημητρη, και οχι μονο αυτο.

Με 600 watt, απλωνεις και ρουχα, και τα εχεις ετοιμα και στεγνα στο λεπτο.
*
Δες το καινουριο βιντεο* που δειχνει και την 3/4L σε χρηση απλωστρας.
Δες και τα στασιμα (η κεραια ηταν ρυθμισμενη για τους 96,5 και εγω ημουν 98,9)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERjI83Evnm8&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - elenos fm amplifier sf 500 (600 watt)[/ame]

----------


## jeik

Φιλαρακι , τωρα  καταλαβα , εκεινες  οι  σαγιοναρες  ειναι  που  ρυθμιζουν  τα  στασιμα  :Tongue2:  , και  ειναι  τοσο  χαμηλα , τωρα  εξηγουνται  ολα  :Tongue2:  , πες  γρηγορα  τι  μαρκα  ειναι  οι  σαγιοναρες  κι  απο  που  τις  πηρες.

----------


## electron

Επομένως παίδες η μαγκιά έγκειται με δοκιμή λίγων watts επί της κεραίας και όχι ρίχνωντας ενα κιλό στα αυτιά της. Εκεί μάλλον φαίνονται και οι ατέλειες μιας κεραίας όπως και το αν αποδίδει πραγματικά. Εξάλλου υπάρχει και η άποψη που υποστηρίζει ότι, τι να τα κάνεις τα πολλά watts όταν η κεραία σου είναι για τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη. Το μονό που θα πετύχεις είναι να κάνεις την ΔΕΗ πλουσιότερη.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> 1
> Επομένως παίδες η μαγκιά έγκειται με δοκιμή λίγων watts επί της κεραίας και όχι ρίχνωντας ενα κιλό στα αυτιά της.
> 2
>  Εκεί μάλλον φαίνονται και οι ατέλειες μιας κεραίας όπως και το αν αποδίδει πραγματικά. 
> 3
> Εξάλλου υπάρχει και η άποψη που υποστηρίζει ότι, τι να τα κάνεις τα πολλά watts όταν η κεραία σου είναι για τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη. Το μονό που θα πετύχεις είναι να κάνεις την ΔΕΗ πλουσιότερη.



1
Φυσικα Γιαννη, τις δοκιμες με οργανα και ΙΧ τις κανω με 20 - 30 watt, και με την κεραια, τοποθετημενη σωστο. (εδω βασικα δοκιμαζω το λινεαρ και οχι την κεραια)
2
Φυσικα, με λιγα βαττ θα δειξει η κεραια τι ψαρια πιανει.
Υπαρχει ομως και το τεστ, αντοχης, 
3
Σωστα, αν η κεραια σου ειναι χαλια, τσαμπα πληρωνεις ρευματα.
Απο την αλλη, αν η κεραια σου ειναι καλη ... με τα πολλα watt ... "πατας" ωραια.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Φιλαρακι , τωρα  καταλαβα , εκεινες  οι  σαγιοναρες  ειναι  που  ρυθμιζουν  τα  στασιμα  , και  ειναι  τοσο  χαμηλα , τωρα  εξηγουνται  ολα  , πες  γρηγορα  τι  μαρκα  ειναι  οι  σαγιοναρες  κι  απο  που  τις  πηρες.



Με επιασες Δημητρη  :Rolleyes: , αυτη ηταν η πατεντα μου, τοσα χρονια.

 :Lol:

----------


## WIZARD

*Γιωργος 231 
*πολυ καλη ,η δοκιμη σου,και το βιντεακι που εβαλες .

Να ρωτησω,ποσα στασιμα,ειχες τωρα που η κεραια ηταν ξαπλωμενη ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> *Γιωργος 231 
> *πολυ καλη ,η δοκιμη σου,και το βιντεακι που εβαλες .
> 
> Να ρωτησω,ποσα στασιμα,ειχες τωρα που η κεραια ηταν ξαπλωμενη ?



αν προσεξες την bird οταν γυρισα το ελεμεντ, τα στασιμα ηταν 20 watt ( απο τα 500 που εβγαζε) , ΑΛΛΑ, οπως ειπα, η κεραια ηταν συντονισμενη και κατασκευασμενη για τους 96,5 και εγω βγηκα στους 98,9

Δηλαδη ημουν 3,4 μεγακυκλους εκτος συχνοτητας.
Αν το ειχα δει, θα το εβαζα στην σωστη συχνοτητα και η επιστροφη θα ηταν 0.

----------


## electron

Λοπόν βρήκα τον ιταλό συνάδελφο της Sirio, πρόθυμο να απαντήσει σε κάθε ερώτημά μου. Έτσι συνεχίζοντας να τον ρωτάω αυτή την φορά για κάποιο πρόσθετο μέτρο μόνωσης της κεραίας, αφού όπως φαίνεται από την εικόνα που έχουν στο site τους χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο είδος πλαστικής σωλήνας, μου απάντησε χαρακτηριστικά.

_In a picture of gp at your site, I saw that you use o kind o plastic pipe to cover the central element of antenna. In packing of antenna I didn’t’  find something like this, however can I use o plastic pipe to cover the central element or it would be unnecessary at your opinion?_

Και η απάντηση

_The different colour from vertical element and bottom element is a visual effect only. There are any cover on because:
- the bottom part of the central element have a small hole to discharge the water rain
- any additional plastic parts monted on central element will change the electrical length and SWR response.
_

Τωρά σας ρωτώ.Τόσο πολύ μας ξεγέλασε η φωτό;;Δεν δείχνει σχεδόν ξεκάθαρα σαν να έχουν <ντύσει> το κάθετο στοιχείο με πλαστικό σωλήνα;;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Λοπόν βρήκα τον ιταλό συνάδελφο της Sirio, πρόθυμο να απαντήσει σε κάθε ερώτημά μου. Έτσι συνεχίζοντας να τον ρωτάω αυτή την φορά για κάποιο πρόσθετο μέτρο μόνωσης της κεραίας, αφού όπως φαίνεται από την εικόνα που έχουν στο site τους χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο είδος πλαστικής σωλήνας, μου απάντησε χαρακτηριστικά.
> 
> _In a picture of gp at your site, I saw that you use o kind o plastic pipe to cover the central element of antenna. In packing of antenna I didn’t’  find something like this, however can I use o plastic pipe to cover the central element or it would be unnecessary at your opinion?_
> 
> Και η απάντηση
> 
> _The different colour from vertical element and bottom element is a visual effect only. There are any cover on because:
> - the bottom part of the central element have a small hole to discharge the water rain
> - any additional plastic parts monted on central element will change the electrical length and SWR response.
> ...



η κεραια που εχεις στην φωτο, με τον πλαστικο σωληνα, δεν ειναι η κλασικη 88-108 αλλα καποιος αλλος τυπος, παλι της sirio, αλλα αν θυμαμαι, ειναι san broadband και λενε οτι αντεχει το kwatt

αυτη εχεις στην φωτογραφια
http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...8171189&idp=92

και νομιζω πως εδω μιλαμε για την κλασικη
http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...8171189&idp=97

----------


## electron

Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο σ αυτό. Ωστόσο και η φωτό που παρεθεσα αναφέρεται στην gp από 88-108.

----------


## PARKER

ΚΑΙ ναι, ο ένοχος βρέθηκε!!!!!
Και φυσικά μιλάω για το πρόβλημα που είχα με την ground plane Sirio η οποία τόσο πολύ με ταλαιπωρησε για να τη συντονίσω.
Το πρόβλημα τελικά εντοπίστηκε στο ότι η γέφυρα diamond SX-200 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη. 
Μετρώντας για ακόμη φορά για τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα ωμομέτρησα αλλη μια φορά μεταξύ των radials kai radiator και όλα έδειξαν καλά. Μέτρησα και τα καλώδια επίσης (και την κάθοδο και της γέφυρας) Ώσπου σκέφτηκα να μετρήσω απο το καλώδιο της εισόδου της γέφυρας με τα στοιχεία της κεραίας, δηλ. την ψύχα του καλωδίου που φευγει απο τον πομπό και πάει στο input της γέφυρας με τo radiator και αφού είδα ότι υπάρχει 0 αντίσταση, έκανα το ίδιο και με το μπλεντάζ και τα radials όπου διαπίστωσα το ίδιο. 
Τέλος σκέφτηκα να μετρήσω την ψύχα με τα radials και εκεί είδα πάλι 0!!!!  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  όπερ έδει δείξε ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ!!!!
Μέτρησα τους κονέκτορες της γέφυρας και διαπίστωσα ότι μεταξύ του καρφιού και του περιβλήματος πάλι είχα 0 αντίσταση (και στους 2 κονέκτορες) Για να μη κουράζω, έβαλα πάλι την ταπεινή zetaggi 102 όπου σχετικά εύκολα και σύντομα έφτασα στα 1:1 !!!!!!!!
Η diamοnd ειναι ενος περίπου μήνα, Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βραχυκύκλωσε λόγω καποιου δικού μου λάθους ή είναι κατασκευσαστικό εξ αρχής (το πιθανότερο πιστεύω)???
Και τώρα τι κάνω, αν απευθυνθώ στον προμηθευτή, θα έχω κάποια τύχη για αντικατάσταση???

----------


## WIZARD

σε ολα τα πραγματα που αγοραζεις απο Ευρωπαικη ενωση,εχεις εγγυηση αγορας ενος ετους.
Λογικα καλυπτεσαι απο την εγγυηση.....με την αποδειξη

Δεν ξερω ομως απο που την αγορασες ?

----------


## SV1EDG

Ενος μηνός γέφυρα καλύπτεται σίγουρα από εγγύηση.Πήγαινε από εκεί που την πήρες.Παρ'όλα αυτά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.Παρα είναι χοντρό για να έχει φύγει έτσι από το εργοστάσιο.

----------


## PARKER

> Ενος μηνός γέφυρα καλύπτεται σίγουρα από εγγύηση.Πήγαινε από εκεί που την πήρες.Παρ'όλα αυτά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.Παρα είναι χοντρό για να έχει φύγει έτσι από το εργοστάσιο.



Κι όμως, παιδιά και εγώ είχα τρελλαθεί, ηταν το μόνο που δε περίμενα να δώ. Αφού το  μέτραγα και το ξαναμέτραγα να βεβαιωθώ!!!! Αυριο θα πάω απο το *HOUSE OF RADIO & ELECTRONICS* που την πήρα και θα δω τι γίνεται. 
Πραγματικά και γω δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται αυτό!!!!!

----------


## PARKER

Λοιπόν τα νεώτερα με την diamond sx-200 είναι τα εξής:
Πήγα στο house of radio που την είχα αγοράσει και εκεί ο υπάλληλος (εξυπηρετικότατος) αφού μετρήσαμε την γέφυρα καθώς και μια καινούργια, αποφάνθηκε ότι καλώς δείχνει "βραχυκυκλωμένη".
Τη δοκίμασε και σε πομπό (ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπαντα) και είδε ότι μετράει σωστά τόσο τα στάσιμα όσο και την ισχύ.
Συμπέρασμα. Αν θέλω να βλέπω στασιμα 1,2 βαζω τη zetaggi 102.
Αν θέλω να νοιώσω λίγη μαγκιά (όπως γράφουν σε προηγούμενα ποστ κάποιοι φίλοι) βάζω την Diamond !!!  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 
Ο αγώνας για ρίξιμο στασίμων συνεχίζεται!!!!! :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## WIZARD

Θα αρχισεις το κοψε-ραψε ,και με καλο συντονισμο θα φερεις το επιθυμιτο 
αποτελεσμα 

Για την γεφυρα στασιμων εννοεις την *mod.             HP202
http://www.zgitaly.it/
*σωστα ?

----------


## PARKER

> Θα αρχισεις το κοψε-ραψε ,και με καλο συντονισμο θα φερεις το επιθυμιτο 
> αποτελεσμα 
> 
> Για την γεφυρα στασιμων εννοεις την *mod. HP202*
> *http://www.zgitaly.it/*
> σωστα ?



Στη σελίδα της zetagi,  κατω απο τη φωτογραφία της HP202 γράφει για την 102, είναι το πρώτο μοντέλο που έχει.
Απο κόψε ράψε άλλο τίποτα !!!!!

----------


## electron

Aνεβάζω το θέμα για να παραθέσω εντυπώσεις και παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με την gp της Sirio. Tελικά εκεί που περίμενα ότι θα με παιδέψει στο ανέβα κατέβα, ο συντονισμός της ήταν σχετικά εύκολος. Με σταθερά τα κάτω στοιχεία στην συχνότητα της δοκιμής και με μεταβολή κάθε φορά του πάνω στοιχείου, συντόνισε άψογα με 1.2 στάσιμα. Αυτό που για άλλη μια φορά έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την θεωρία, είναι το μήκος που θα πρέπει να έχουν τα στοιχεία. Δηλαδή η κεραία συντόνισε σε μήκος που δεν δικαιολογεί την συχνότητα που βγήκε. Παραθέτω και μια φωτογραφία. Επίσης να πω ότι έβαλα λίγη σιλικόνη στα σημεία των σφιχτήρων και στα σημεία που το κάθε στοιχείο βιδώνει πάνω στην κουκουνάρα.

----------


## jeik

Γιαννη , αν  μετρησες  το  μηκος  που  συντονιζε , δωσε  λιγο  τα  στοιχεια  για  να  κανω  εναν  συσχετισμο  με  αλλες  κεραιες  μηπως  εχουν  τελικα  την  ιδια  αποκριση , απ  οτι  βλεπω  πουθενα  δεν  συμπιπτει  η  θεωρια  με  την  πραξη , πες  μου  λιγο  την  διαφορα  σε  ΜΗΖ  και  μηκος  με  τα  λιγοτερα  στασιμα , ισως  τελικα  ολες  οι  μετρησεις  στην  πραξη  σε  διαφορετικες  κεραιες  συμπιπτουν.

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα το μήκος του κεντρικού στοιχείου. Μόλις είδα ότι συντόνισε στην τελική συχνότητα της δοκιμής την άφησα γιατί είχε ήδη αρχίσει να με ψήνει ο ήλιος. Ωστόσο τα στοιχεία της γης είναι στην αρχική συχνότητα που ήθελα να κάνω την δοκιμή και το μήκος τους βάση του πίνακα που περιείχε η συσκευασία της κεραίας. Όπως προείπα, αυτό που άλλαζα κάθε φόρά ήταν το κεντρικό κάθετο στοιχείο το οποίο είναι σαφώς μακρύτερο από την αρχική συχνότητα που ήθελα να κάνω την δοκιμή, έτσι κατέληξα να βγω αρκετά χαμηλότερα.

----------


## PARKER

> Aνεβάζω το θέμα για να παραθέσω εντυπώσεις και παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με την gp της Sirio. Tελικά εκεί που περίμενα ότι θα με παιδέψει στο ανέβα κατέβα, ο συντονισμός της ήταν σχετικά εύκολος. Με σταθερά τα κάτω στοιχεία στην συχνότητα της δοκιμής και με μεταβολή κάθε φορά του πάνω στοιχείου, συντόνισε άψογα με 1.2 στάσιμα. Αυτό που για άλλη μια φορά έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την θεωρία, είναι το μήκος που θα πρέπει να έχουν τα στοιχεία. Δηλαδή η κεραία συντόνισε σε μήκος που δεν δικαιολογεί την συχνότητα που βγήκε. Παραθέτω και μια φωτογραφία. Επίσης να πω ότι έβαλα λίγη σιλικόνη στα σημεία των σφιχτήρων και στα σημεία που το κάθε στοιχείο βιδώνει πάνω στην κουκουνάρα.



Μπράβο Γιάννη, τα κατάφερες και συ, μονο εγώ δεν μπορώ να ίξω τα ρημάδια κάτω απο το 1,8 και σήμερα ούτε κάτω απο τα 2!! :Cursing:  :Cursing: 
Δοκιμάζω πάντα με τη gp της sirio στο μπαλκόνι, τι πλαγιαστά τη βάζω, τη όρθια (σε ιστό 1μέτρο για να ανεβοκατεβάζω τα στοιχεία) τίποτα.
Αισθάνομαι ηλίθιος :Angry:  :Angry:  ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο. Δοκίμασα να "παίξω" λίγο και με τις σπείρες στα πηνία εξόδου του linear αυξομειώνοντας τις αποστάσεις των σπειρών,  αλλά τίποτα.
Έβαλα και ένα δίπολο με μήκος αν θυμάμαι καλά 77cm ανα στοιχείο, πάλι τίποτα.
Αυτό που κάνει εντύπωση, είναι ότι βάζω τη τάση του τροφοδοτικού στο minimum (για ελάχιστη ισχύ, περίπου 8 watt). Ρυθμίζω τη gp και παίρνω τα λιγώτερα στάσιμα 1,3 περίπου στους 94 και 95. 
Μόλις δώσω όλη τη τάση (δηλ. περίπου στα 30-40 watt που βγαζει θεωρητικά το linear) τα στάσιμα πάνε στα 4-5.
Υποπτεύομαι ότι ίσως να παίζει κάτι με το linear.
Δοκίμασα και με την gp στη ταράτσα, για να μην έχω κοντά εμπόδια, πάλι με τον ίδιο ιστό (1 μέτρο) με κάθοδο ecoflex 10 μέτρα πάλι κάτω απο 2,5 δεν είδα.
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## electron

Στάθη κρατώ την επισήμανση ότι και με δίπολο πάλι είχες το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Εφόσον έχεις δοκιμάσει και με διαφορετικούς τύπους καθόδου τότε η απλή λογική λέει ότι κάτι τρέχει με το pll. Ισως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να δοκίμαζες την λειτουργία του με τεχνητό φορτίο και να έβλεπες την συμπεριφορά του. Κατανάλωση σε ρεύμα κλπ.

----------


## PARKER

> Στάθη κρατώ την επισήμανση ότι και με δίπολο πάλι είχες το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Εφόσον έχεις δοκιμάσει και με διαφορετικούς τύπους καθόδου τότε η απλή λογική λέει ότι κάτι τρέχει με το pll. Ισως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να δοκίμαζες την λειτουργία του με τεχνητό φορτίο και να έβλεπες την συμπεριφορά του. Κατανάλωση σε ρεύμα κλπ.



Για να είμαι ειλικρινής το δίπολο το ταλαιπώρησα πολύ λίγο, το έβαλα έτσι χωρίς balun και με καλώδιο 50 ωμ, έτσι για δω τι παίζει, αν βρώ χρόνο θα το ξαναπειραματιστώ. 
Περιισότερη εντύπωση μου κάνει το γεγονός οτι με διαφορετική ισχύ, συντονίζει αλλού.

----------


## electron

> Περιισότερη εντύπωση μου κάνει το γεγονός οτι με διαφορετική ισχύ, συντονίζει αλλού.



Δεν πρέπει να σου κάνει και τόση εντύπωση. Ενα κακό κύκλωμα rf, με την αύξηση της ισχύος του, <μεγενθύνει> τις ατέλειες του, όπως ιδιοταλαντώσεις, κακή προσαρμογή βαθμίδων κλπ.

----------


## manki25

Απορώ ρε παιδιά πως για σας όλα ήταν τόσο εύκολα!
Έχω κι εγώ την ίδια ακριβώς κεραία, της δίνω 5w και μου βγάζει άπειρα στάσιμα με rg213 περίπου 3 μέτρα μέσα στο σπίτι.
Παίζω με το pll μπας και πέσουν, κι όταν πέφτουν (όχι κάτω από 8 ) πέφτει και ι ισχύς στο 1,5w.
Το κεντρικό στοιχείο το έχω στα 76 εκ. και τα ραντιαλ + 5%, δηλαδή 79,9 εκ. για να συντονίζει στους 98MHz.
Τα στάσιμα πέφτουν στα 8 όταν είναι κάπου 101MHz. 
Παίζω συνέχεια με τα μήκη των στοιχείων αλλά τίποτα.
Τι κάνατε κι έχετε στάσιμα 1,2;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Συντονισε την κεραια σου, με λιγα μετρα - ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ- rg58, ΣΕ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ - ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ.

Αν δεις διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα , τοτε, φταιει ο κλειστος χωρος και ισως το 213 ....

----------


## manki25

Είναι δυνατόν από τα 8 στάσιμα να πέσω στο 1,2 βγάζοντας απλά τη κεραία έξω;
Ο άλλος την έβαλε πάνω σε 3 καρέκλες και είχε 1,1.
Το δοκίμασα με rg58 και ήταν χειρότερα. Δεν μπορούσα ν ανοίξω τη γέφυρα, τερμάτιζε η βελόνα στα κόκκινα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Είναι δυνατόν από τα 8 στάσιμα να πέσω στο 1,2 βγάζοντας απλά τη κεραία έξω;
> *ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΝΑΙ*
> Ο άλλος την έβαλε πάνω σε 3 καρέκλες και είχε 1,1.
> *ΕΓΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ*
> Το δοκίμασα με rg58 και ήταν χειρότερα. Δεν μπορούσα ν ανοίξω τη γέφυρα, τερμάτιζε η βελόνα στα κόκκινα.



Προσωπικα, μια φορα ειχα προβλημα με μια τετοια κεραια και τελικως ηταν προβλημα του καλωδιου

----------


## manki25

Αύριο θα κάνω αυτό που μου λες, σήμερα δεν αντέχω άλλο, από το μεσημέρι παιδεύομαι!
Και δεν φτάνει αυτό, έβαλα πάλι το παλιό δίπολο που ήδη είναι πάνω στον ιστό κι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες εκπέμπω με 1,1 στάσιμα, τώρα μου βγάζει κι αυτό 8.
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, τα χω παίξει.
Εκεί που πάω να τα βάλω σε μια σειρά, γυρνάνε όλα τούμπα.
Που να βάλω και το linear που περιμένει στη ουρά!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αντε ξεκουρασου και αυριο ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## ^Active^

Θα κανω μια ανοητη ερωτηση χωρις να θελω να δημιουργισω παρεξηγησεις αλλα μηπως εχεις βαλει αναποδα τα καλωδια στην γεφυρα ? Το ειχα κανει παλια εγω 
και στην θεση των στασιμων μου εδειχνε τα watt και αντιστροφα. Λεω μηπως...

----------


## electron

Η δικιά μου παρατήρηση έχει να κάνει με την προτροπή του συντονισμού σε κλειστό χώρο. Εγώ δεν θα την συνιστούσα γιατί τα αποτελέσματα και η συμπεριφορά της κεραίας μπορεί να μην έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα ακόμα κι αν ο χώρος δεν έχει κάποιο εμπόδιο εσωτερικά.

----------


## JOUN

> Και δεν φτάνει αυτό, έβαλα πάλι το παλιό δίπολο που ήδη είναι πάνω στον ιστό κι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες εκπέμπω με 1,1 στάσιμα, τώρα μου βγάζει κι αυτό 8.



 Aφου πριν ησουν μια χαρα και τωρα οχι,μηπως απο το βαλε-βγαλε χαλασε κατι αλλο;Κανενας κονεκτορας καμμια ενωση καλωδιου-κονεκτορα κατι τετοιο;Κανε μια ωμομετρηση των καλωδιων μηπως εχει βραχυκυκλωσει, η μηπως εχει κοπει τιποτα..

----------


## JOUN

> Η δικιά μου παρατήρηση έχει να κάνει με την προτροπή του συντονισμού σε κλειστό χώρο. Εγώ δεν θα την συνιστούσα γιατί τα αποτελέσματα και η συμπεριφορά της κεραίας μπορεί να μην έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα ακόμα κι αν ο χώρος δεν έχει κάποιο εμπόδιο εσωτερικά.



Μα αφου και με το διπολο εξω εχει προβλημα και στασιμα 8..

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ο τροπος συντονισμου, χαμηλα, χωρις εμποδια, με RG58 Kαι ecoflex10 ηταν πολυ απλος.
> 
> 1 εβαλα την κεραια στην κηπο (αρα εσυ στην ταρατσα) και την ακουμπησα  πανω σε τρεις πλαστικες καρεκλες (γυφτου) *σε υψος ενα μετρο απο το  εδαφος, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ*
> 2 τα καλωδια "ετρεξαν καθετα" και οχι αναμεσα απο τα στοιχεια
> 3 το μηκος των καλωδιων ηταν 10 με 12 μετρα
> 4 η γεφυρα ηταν διπλα στο πλλ
> 5 το αρχικο μηκος το εβαλα απο τον πινακα της sirio
> 6 Τα πρωτα στασιμα που ειδα ηταν στο 1,2 περιπου
> 7 Αλλαξα το μηκος του κεντρικου και σε 20 λεπτα, η κεραια ειχε ο στασιμα



Διαβασε αν θελεις , πως ειχα κανει εγω τον συντονισμο, και δωσε βαση στα κοκκινα.
οπως ακομα, κανε ελεγχο σε αυτο που ειπε ο JOUN ...

Αν δεν μπορεις να πας στην ταρατσα, βαλε την κεραια σε ιστο, και βγαλ την στο μπαλκονι σε οριζοντια τοποθετηση.
Βασικα ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ

----------


## manki25

Όλα αυτά που γράψατε θα τα κάνω σήμερα και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας.
Δεν παρεξηγούμαι, απεναντίας πιστεύω ότι στο καθένα μπορεί να συμβεί οποιοδήποτε λάθος που θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί χαζό, όπως η ανάποδη σύνδεση στη γέφυρα ή κάποιο βραχυκυκλωμένο ή κομμένο καλώδιο. Συνήθως οι μεγάλες σπαζοκεφαλιές προέρχονται από κάτι απλό που δεν περνά απ το μυαλό.
Γι αυτό το λόγο κάνω συνεχώς έλεγχο στα καλώδια και στις συνδέσεις με το ωμόμετρο.
Αυτό που μένει είναι να βγάλω τη κεραία έξω όπως είπε ο Γιώργος να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## JOUN

Αφου Κιμωνα  και με το διπολο εξω παλι εχεις στασιμα,τι θα καταφερεις βγαζοντας εξω την GP..

----------


## manki25

Λοιπόν κύριοι,
Έβγαλα το ground plane στη ταράτσα, συντονισμένο στους 98MHz, πάνω σε ιστό 3,5 μέτρα, δεν έχει κανένα εμπόδιο, με καλώδιο rg213 κομμένο στα 9,88 μέτρα πολλαπλάσιο λ, έλεγξα ωμικά το καλώδιο και τους κονέκτορες, έλεγξα την είσοδο κι έξοδο της γέφυρας, έβαλα το πομπό 5w πάνω και το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάτι περισσότερο από απογοητευτικό.
Σε όλη τη μπάντα η μέγιστη ισχύς είναι 1w και τα στάσιμα στο σύμπαν.
Θέλω να σημειώσω το εξής, να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας:
Επι 1 βδομάδα έπαιζα με τον ίδιο πομπό με το δίπολο που είχα φτιάξει και μου έδινε στη γέφυρα 4,5w και στάσιμα 1,1.
Όταν σύνδεσα και to linear 50w κάποια στιγμή στην ίδια σύνθεση, έπαιρνα ισχύ 20wκαι στάσιμα 2,5.
Απο κείνη τη στιγμή και μετά, ότι και να έκανα τα στάσιμα δεν έπεφταν.
Έβγαλα το linear και άρχισα να παίζω με την ground plane με τα απογοητευτικά γνωστά αποτελέσματα.
Έβαλα πάλι το πομπό όπως στην αρχή στο δίπολο και τα στάσιμα ήταν στα 8.
Έλεγξα όλες τις καλωδιώσεις, όλα οκ, αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση η γέφυρα να δίνει λάθος στοιχεία από τη στιγμή και μετά που  σύνδεσα το linear;
Μου φαίνονται τόσο κουφά όλα αυτά που μου έρχεται να τα σπάσω όλα.

----------


## electron

Αν πραγματικά έχεις στάσιμα θα το καταλάβεις πρακτικά αν το τρανζίστορ εξόδου του πομπού ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση είτε θα πρέπει να διασταυρώσεις τις ενδείξεις της γέφυρας σου με κάποια άλλη, είτε θα πρέπει να βάλεις τον πομπό σε τεχνητό φορτίο και να παρατηρήσεις έτσι την συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## manki25

Κώστα τα μυνήματα σου δεν στέλνονται 
Η κεραία είναι η GPA 66-108 sirio.
Το κάθετο είναι 76 και τα ραντιαλ 79,8.
Η γέφυρα είναι zetagi HP 500.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση η γέφυρα να έπαθε κάτι;

----------


## manki25

> Αν πραγματικά έχεις στάσιμα θα το καταλάβεις πρακτικά αν το τρανζίστορ εξόδου του πομπού ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση είτε θα πρέπει να διασταυρώσεις τις ενδείξεις της γέφυρας σου με κάποια άλλη, είτε θα πρέπει να βάλεις τον πομπό σε τεχνητό φορτίο και να παρατηρήσεις έτσι την συμπεριφορά του.



 Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλη γέφυρα, όταν λες τεχνητό φορτίο τι εννοείς;

----------


## electron

Τεχνητό φορτίο εννοώ κάτι σαν ΑΥΤΟ. Aν έλεγες ότι το πρόβλημα των στάσιμων παρουσιάζεται μόνο στην gp, θα σου πρότεινα να μην βασιστείς αποκλειστικά στα μήκη που προτείνει ο Ιταλός αλλά να παίξεις με το μήκος του κάθετου στοιχείου, προκειμένου να έχεις το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα. 
Η γέφυρα θα μπορούσε να είχε κάποιο θέμα γι αυτό και είπα να δοκίμαζες με κάποια άλλη αν είχες. Φαντάζομαι ότι στην zetagi δεν έχεις από λάθος πατήσει το κουμπάκι επιλογής σύνθετης αντίστασης φορτίου από 50Ωμ σε 75;

----------


## JOUN

> Φαντάζομαι ότι στην zetagi δεν έχεις από λάθος πατήσει το κουμπάκι επιλογής σύνθετης αντίστασης φορτίου από 50Ωμ σε 75;



 Κιμωνα λες;;;

----------


## manki25

΄΄Οχι παιδιά, τη γέφυρα την έχω με επιλογή στο 50.
Από τότε που μου κάνει τα κόλπα παρατηρώ και κάτι άλλο αν αυτό έχει σημασία που θα πω.
Με το που ανοίγω το πομπό οι βελόνες κάνουν ένα παίξιμο μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθούν.
Βέβαια αυτό το έκανε και στην αρχή αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο.
Ανέβαιναν όλα και μετά πέφτανε στο 1,1.
Τώρα ανεβαίνουν, πέφτουν και ξανανεβαίνουν στο άπειρο. 
Σαν δηλαδή να φεύγει το σήμα και μετά να επιστρέφει πίσω. Αυτό το κάνει 2 φορές. Πέφτει, ανεβαίνει, πέφτει και μετά τέρμα.

----------


## manki25

> Τεχνητό φορτίο εννοώ κάτι σαν ΑΥΤΟ.



 Όχι δεν έχω dammy load. Αλλά νομίζω δεν χρειάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο αφού ο πομπός είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενος και δεν χρειάζεται να παίξω με τις βαθμίδες του. Αυτός εξάλλου ήταν και ο σκοπός που τον αγόρασα, να μην ασχοληθώ ποτέ με το εσωτερικό του. Αρκετά είχα κάψει στο παρελθόν!

----------


## electron

Εφόσον λοιπόν αποκλείουμε το γεγονός να φταίει καλώδιο ή κονέκτρορες, τότε θα πρέπει να εστιάσεις την αναζήτηση του προβλήματος πρώτα στην γέφυρα και έπειτα στον πομπό. Βέβαια δεν μας είπες αν το τρανζίστορ εξόδου του πομπού ζεσταίνεται σε σημείο που να να μην μπορείς να το ακουμπήσεις.

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι δεν κανεις μια (γρηγορη) δοκιμη βαζοντας και το λινεαρ;Μηπως κατι εγινε με την εξοδο του PLL και δεν προσαρμοζει και βαζοντας το λινεαρ συνελθει..

----------


## manki25

Γνωρ'ιζει κανείς αυτό το εξάρτημα; http://www.o2xygen.com/parts/R412706.htm Είναι εξασθενητής για να οδηγεί το πομπό στο linear.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου έκανε ζημιά στο πομπό;

----------


## ReFas

> Γνωρ'ιζει κανείς αυτό το εξάρτημα; http://www.o2xygen.com/parts/R412706.htm Είναι εξασθενητής για να οδηγεί το πομπό στο linear.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου έκανε ζημιά στο πομπό;



Oχι δε σου κάνει ο εξασθενητής ζημιά.
Αν είσαι Αθήνα και θέλεις έλα να τσεκάρουμε πομπό κτλ.
Στείλε ΠΜ αν θέλεις.

----------

spa (27-01-11)

----------


## manki25

> Γιατι δεν κανεις μια (γρηγορη) δοκιμη βαζοντας και το λινεαρ;Μηπως κατι εγινε με την εξοδο του PLL και δεν προσαρμοζει και βαζοντας το λινεαρ συνελθει..



 λες; ας το κάνω κι αυτό!

----------


## manki25

> Oχι δε σου κάνει ο εξασθενητής ζημιά.
> Αν είσαι Αθήνα και θέλεις έλα να τσεκάρουμε πομπό κτλ.
> Στείλε ΠΜ αν θέλεις.



 Δυστυχώς Νίκο, είμαι σε νησί αλλά κατεβαίνω Αθήνα συχνά στο εξοχικό μου.
Όταν έρθω θα σου πω, σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη προσφορά βοήθειας!

----------


## manki25

Λοιπόν φίλοι μου μετά από 3 βδομάδες απουσίας λόγω γρίππης και μέσης, επανέρχομαι πάλι μάχημος και άσχετος για να τα κάψω όλα.
Εξοπλίστηκα επιπλέον με μια δεύτερη γέφυρα στασίμων κι ένα τεχνικό φορτίο dammy load για να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα με τα στάσιμα που είχα προαναφέρει σ αυτό το ποστ.
Οι πρωταγωνιστές σ αυτό το σήριαλ είναι ένας πομπός 5w κι ένα linear 50w. Ενώ ο πομπός δούλευε μια χαρά, από τη στιγμή που έβαλα τον μειωτή και το λίνεαρ τα στάσιμα εκτοξεύτηκαν στο άπειρο κι από τότε δεν επανήλθε ούτε στην αρχική κατάσταση που δούλευε μια χαρά.
Κατόπιν δική σας υπόδειξης έκανα όλα τα απαραίτητα μπας και βρουμε άκρη. Τσέκαρα τα καλώδια, τους κονέκτορες κλπ, έβαλα dammyload, άλλαξα γέφυρα, αλλά τα στάσιμα ακόμα στο άπειρο.σω ότι 
Άνοιξα το καπάκι του πομπού, έκανα εκπομπή με τα στάσιμα στο άπειρο κι ακούμπησα το τρανζίστορ για να διαπιστώ ότι ήταν κρύο για 5 λεπτά που το είχα ανοιχτό. Έβαλα και το λίνεαρ πάνω με τα στάσιμα πάλι στο άπειρο, και το τρανζίστορ του ήταν δροσερό σαν να μην έτρεχε τίποτα.
Και σας ρωτάω, είναι λογικά όλα αυτά;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Λοιπόν φίλοι μου μετά από 3 βδομάδες απουσίας λόγω γρίππης και μέσης, επανέρχομαι πάλι μάχημος και άσχετος για να τα κάψω όλα.
> Εξοπλίστηκα επιπλέον με μια δεύτερη γέφυρα στασίμων κι ένα τεχνικό φορτίο dammy load για να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα με τα στάσιμα που είχα προαναφέρει σ αυτό το ποστ.
> Οι πρωταγωνιστές σ αυτό το σήριαλ είναι ένας πομπός 5w κι ένα linear 50w. Ενώ ο πομπός δούλευε μια χαρά, από τη στιγμή που έβαλα τον μειωτή και το λίνεαρ τα στάσιμα εκτοξεύτηκαν στο άπειρο κι από τότε δεν επανήλθε ούτε στην αρχική κατάσταση που δούλευε μια χαρά.
> Κατόπιν δική σας υπόδειξης έκανα όλα τα απαραίτητα μπας και βρουμε άκρη. Τσέκαρα τα καλώδια, τους κονέκτορες κλπ, έβαλα dammyload, άλλαξα γέφυρα, αλλά τα στάσιμα ακόμα στο άπειρο.σω ότι 
> Άνοιξα το καπάκι του πομπού, έκανα εκπομπή με τα στάσιμα στο άπειρο κι ακούμπησα το τρανζίστορ για να διαπιστώ ότι ήταν κρύο για 5 λεπτά που το είχα ανοιχτό. Έβαλα και το λίνεαρ πάνω με τα στάσιμα πάλι στο άπειρο, και το τρανζίστορ του ήταν δροσερό σαν να μην έτρεχε τίποτα.
> Και σας ρωτάω, είναι λογικά όλα αυτά;



Αυτό που μπορώ να φανταστώ, αν δεχθούμε πως κεραία, γραμμή μεταφοράς κλπ είναι οκ και η γέφυρά σου μετράει σωστά, είναι πως ο πομπός σου βγάζει πολλές αρμονικές που η γέφυρα φυσικά τις μετράει σαν στάσιμα, αφού η κεραία δεν μπορεί να τις εκπέμψει.
Φυσικά αυτό που έγραψες εδώ: 



> με καλώδιο rg213 κομμένο στα 9,88 μέτρα πολλαπλάσιο λ,



 είναι λάθος που κάνουν αρκετοί ερασιτέχνες (και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο!).
Από τη στιγμή που έχεις έξοδο 50 Ω, γραμμή μεταφοράς 50 Ω και κεραία 50 Ω, δεν χρειάζετε κάποιο κόψιμο καλωδίου για να "προσαρμόσει" στην κεραία. Αν κόβοντας καλώδιο πέσουν τα στάσιμα, αυτό σημαίνει πως κάτι από όλα αυτά δεν είναι 50 Ω. Κανονικά ότι μήκος καλωδίου και να βάλεις τα στάσιμα θα είναι τα ίδια.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ωραια, *λυση πρωτη*

Τα πετας ολα και αγοραζεις κατι σωστο ....
Αλλά, δυστυχως αυτη η λυση ποναει.
*
Λυση δευτερη*
1 δοκιμαζεις το πλλ μονο του με το dummy και βλεπεις αν λειτουργει σωστα
2α αν λειτουργει, (δεν εχεις στασιμα) ψαχνεις το λινεαρ
2β αν δεν λειτουργει, ψαχνεις το πλλ

τωρα, το να αρχισεις να παιζεις με μηκος καλωδιου, οπως στο ειπε και ο giorgosTH, αλλά και οπως εχει γραφτει αρκετες φορες εδω στο φορουμ, 
ειναι λαθος .... δηλαδη ψαχνεις μια λεπτομερεια την οποια αστην για αργοτερα.


βασικα, αν τα οργανα σου ειναι σωστα (γεφυρα - καλωδια)
και
*Αν η καθε συσκευη μεμονομενα , λειτουργει σωστα, τοτε αρχιζεις να βλεπεις πιθανα προβληματα προσαρμογων.*

Συμπερασμα,* ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟΠΙΚ, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πέρα από αυτά που λέει ο συνονόματος (και παλιός συνεργάτης ίσως?) μπορείς να πας κάπου pll και linear να το ελέγξουν με ένα spectrum analyzer να δεις αν όντως βγάζει αρμονικές και με ένα συντονισμό ή επισκευή (γιατί κάτι μπορεί να έκαψε και να είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα) να κάνεις σωστά τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## JOUN

Μηπως οταν εβαλες το λινεαρ εκαψες κατι στην κεραια οποτε μετα οτι και να εβαζες δεν..
Εχεις κι'αλλη κεραια ετσι δεν ειναι;Με το dummy load δοκιμασες;Δεν λες τιποτα σχετικο..

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μηπως οταν εβαλες το λινεαρ εκαψες κατι στην κεραια οποτε μετα οτι και να εβαζες δεν..
> Εχεις κι'αλλη κεραια ετσι δεν ειναι;Με το dummy load δοκιμασες;Δεν λες τιποτα σχετικο..



manki25 ... *Τσέκαρα τα καλώδια, τους κονέκτορες κλπ, έβαλα dammyload, άλλαξα γέφυρα, αλλά τα στάσιμα ακόμα στο άπειρο.σω ότι* ...

----------


## manki25

> Ωραια, *λυση πρωτη*
> 
> Τα πετας ολα και αγοραζεις κατι σωστο ....
> Αλλά, δυστυχως αυτη η λυση ποναει.



 Γιώργο το μηχάνημα δούλευε με 1,1 στάσιμα κι έκανα εκπομπή τέλεια. Από τη στιγμή που έβαλα πάνω το μειωτή και το λίνεαρ άρχισαν τα κουφά. Βγάζω πάλι το μειωτή και το λίνεαρ για να το έχω όπως πριν και τα στάσιμα στο άπειρο. Άρα κάτι έγινε στο πομπό, κάτι άλλαξε, κάτι κάηκε; ξερυθμίστηκε; τι θα μπορούσε να έχει αλλάξει τη συμπεριφορά του. Από 5w καθαρά και με 1,1 στάσιμα, τώρα εκπέμπει με 1,5w και άπειρα στάσιμα, χωρίς να ζεσταίνεται το τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Το έβαλα κι έπαιζε 20 λεπτά χωρίς να έχει ζεσταθεί τίποτα. Το ίδιο και με το λίνεαρ.

----------


## manki25

> Μηπως οταν εβαλες το λινεαρ εκαψες κατι στην κεραια οποτε μετα οτι και να εβαζες δεν..
> Εχεις κι'αλλη κεραια ετσι δεν ειναι;Με το dummy load δοκιμασες;Δεν λες τιποτα σχετικο..



 Έβαλα κι άλλη κεραία, έβαλα και το dummy load. Τα στάσιμα στο άπειρο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Από 5w καθαρά και με 1,1 στάσιμα, τώρα εκπέμπει με 1,5w και άπειρα στάσιμα, χωρίς να ζεσταίνεται το τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Το έβαλα κι έπαιζε 20 λεπτά χωρίς να έχει ζεσταθεί τίποτα. Το ίδιο και με το λίνεαρ.



Kάτι έκαψε λοιπόν και είναι αυτό που σου γράφω και πιο πριν, πως αν έχει κάψει κάποιο τρανσίστορ σε κάποια από τις βαθμίδες του δεν υπάρχει πλέον σωστή προσαρμογή, οπότε έχει αρμονικές που είναι φυσικό να σου δημιουργούν στάσιμα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο το μηχάνημα δούλευε με 1,1 στάσιμα κι έκανα εκπομπή τέλεια. Από τη στιγμή που έβαλα πάνω το μειωτή και το λίνεαρ άρχισαν τα κουφά. Βγάζω πάλι το μειωτή και το λίνεαρ για να το έχω όπως πριν και τα στάσιμα στο άπειρο. Άρα κάτι έγινε στο πομπό, κάτι άλλαξε, κάτι κάηκε; ξερυθμίστηκε; τι θα μπορούσε να έχει αλλάξει τη συμπεριφορά του. Από 5w καθαρά και με 1,1 στάσιμα, τώρα εκπέμπει με 1,5w και άπειρα στάσιμα, χωρίς να ζεσταίνεται το τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Το έβαλα κι έπαιζε 20 λεπτά χωρίς να έχει ζεσταθεί τίποτα. Το ίδιο και με το λίνεαρ.



Μην σε χαλανε ολα αυτα, δες το κι απο την θετικη πλευρα ...
Δηλαδη εμαθες καποια πραγματα τα οποια αν ειχες αγορασει με μικροτερο κοστος καποιο εργοστασιακο
μηχανημα μεταχειρισμενο, δεν θα τα μαθαινες ποτε.

Ασχετο
ενα RVR NV30, παλιο, με γεφυρα onboard και προστασιες δεν θα το πληρωνες περισσοτερα απο 350 ευρω
και αν δεν το χαλαγες (πραγμα δυσκολο), παλι τοσο θα το πουλαγες ....

Φιλικα, Γιωργος

----------


## electron

Κίμων όπως σου είπε και ο ΓιώργοςΤΗ το γεγονός ότι δεν σου ζεστένεται το τρανζίστορ στον πομπό, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι ok. Όταν θα έγινε το λάθος θα ζεμάτισε σίγουρα, τόσο που απεβίωσε. Απλά αν έχεις τις γνώσεις και την δυνατότητα ξεκόλλησε το από την πλακέτα και μέτρα το. Το ίδιο προληπτικά θα πρότεινα να έκανες και στο Linear, εκτός κι αν το δοκιμάσεις με κάποιο άλλο exciter, για να διαπιστώσεις την καλή λειτουργία του.

----------


## JOUN

Να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου:Δεν νομιζω να καηκε το τρανζιστορ γιατι τοτε ουτε ισχυ θα εδειχνε, ουτε στασιμα ουτε τιποτα..Κατι στο κυκλωμα εξοδου του ταλαντωτη μου φαινεται οτι εγινε και δεν προσαρμοζει.. Ριξε μια ματια εκει γυρω απο την εξοδο αν τα πηνια ,πυκνωτες κλπ ειναι ενταξει..
Προσεχε:Μπορει να εχει κανενα πηνιο παραλληλα με την εξοδο και με το πολυμετρο να φαινεται σαν βραχυκυκλωμα χωρις να ειναι.

----------


## manki25

> Να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου:Δεν νομιζω να καηκε το τρανζιστορ γιατι τοτε ουτε ισχυ θα εδειχνε, ουτε στασιμα ουτε τιποτα..Κατι στο κυκλωμα εξοδου του ταλαντωτη μου φαινεται οτι εγινε και δεν προσαρμοζει.. Ριξε μια ματια εκει γυρω απο την εξοδο αν τα πηνια ,πυκνωτες κλπ ειναι ενταξει..
> Προσεχε:Μπορει να εχει κανενα πηνιο παραλληλα με την εξοδο και με το πολυμετρο να φαινεται σαν βραχυκυκλωμα χωρις να ειναι.



 P2110133.jpg
Αυτός είναι ο πομπός, εργοστασιακός, με τη πρώτη ματιά δεν φαίνεται να έχει καεί τίποτα. Ό)ταν δουλεύει δείχνει 1,5w αντί 5 στη γέφυρα και το τρανζίστορ εξόδου δροσερό. Μέτρησα τις τάσεις στα άκρα του και μου έδειχνε αρνητική τάση! Η μόνη θερμοκρασία που παρατήρησα ήταν πάνω στις μπλε αντιστάσεις που φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία. Τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## electron

Κίμωνα επιμένω να ξεκολλήσεις με προσοχή το τρανζίστορ εξόδου και να το μετρήσεις.

----------


## manki25

> Κίμωνα επιμένω να ξεκολλήσεις με προσοχή το τρανζίστορ εξόδου και να το μετρήσεις.



 P2120145.jpg
Λοιπόν το έβγαλα και μέτρησα ωμικά τα ποδαράκια. Το μεσαίο είναι (-). 
Το μαύρο στο μεσαίο και το κόκκινο στο δεξί δείχνει 30Ω.
Το κόκκινο στο μεσαίο και μαύρο στο δεξί = άπειρο.
Το μαύρο στο μεσαίο και κόκκινο αριστερό = άπειρο.
Κόκκινο στο μεσαίο και μαύρο αριστερό = άπειρο.
Κόκκινο δεξί, μαύρο αριστερό, κι εναλλάξ = άπειρο.
Είναι καμένο;

----------


## electron

Κίμωνα σου επισύναπτω και γω την φωτό του mosfet με αριθμημένα τα ποδαράκια του. Το 1 είναι η Πύλη ,το 2 η Πηγή και το 3 η Εκροή. Τις μετρήσεις που θα κάνεις είναι με το + του πολυμέτρου στην Πύλη και το - στα υπόλοιπα. Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και με αντεστραμένους τους ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου.
Μέτρα το έτσι και πες μας τις τιμές.

----------


## manki25

ναι έχεις δίκιο Γιάννη, λοιπόν με το κόκκινο στη πύλη και το μαύρο στα υπόλοιπα δεν δείχνει τίποτα, δηλαδή άπειρο. Με ανεστραμμένους τους ακροδέκτες, πάλι άπειρο.
Εκεί που μου δείχνει 30Ω είναι όταν βάζω το μαύρο στο 2 και το κόκκινο στο 3. Όλοι οι άλλοι συνδυασμοί και αντίστροφα μου δείχνουν άπειρο.

----------


## electron

Εφόσον έχουν έτσι οι τιμές, τότε δεν βλέπω το πρόβλημα να εντοπίζεται στο τρανζίστορ εξόδου.

----------


## manki25

... ξέρεις εκτός από λεφτά που έχω ρίξει για όλα αυτά, έχω φάει και αρκετές ώρες για να δω το μεράκι μου να πιάνει τόπο. Μετά από όλα αυτά όμως το ενδιαφέρον μου χάνεται μαζί με την όρεξη που είχα. 
Κι όμως επιμένω  ότι το πρόβλημα το δημιούργησε ο μειωτής ισχύος χωρίς να μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω, αλλά το λέω διαισθητικά. 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως όλους σας για τη μ'εχρι τώρα βοήθεια σας και συγνώμη αν σας έπρηξα.

----------


## electron

Κίμωνα δεν μας πρήζεις και μην απελπίζεσαι, απλά δες το κι αυτό ως μια καλή τεχνική εμπειρία, να λες πάλι καλά που το ζόρι που τραβάς είναι απλά για το μεράκι σου. Στο φινάλε τόσα μυαλά είμαστε εδώ μέσα θα βρεθεί μια άκρη.

----------


## electron

Πάντως το πρόβλημα θεωρώ ότι δεν το προκάλεσε ο μειωτής. Το pll για κάποιο λόγο έχει ξερυθμιστεί.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν εξεταστεί σε ένα spectrum analyzer θα δεις σημεία και τέρατα. Το linear πόσα βατ θέλει για να οδηγηθεί;

----------


## manki25

> Πάντως το πρόβλημα θεωρώ ότι δεν το προκάλεσε ο μειωτής. Το pll για κάποιο λόγο έχει ξερυθμιστεί.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν εξεταστεί σε ένα spectrum analyzer θα δεις σημεία και τέρατα. Το linear πόσα βατ θέλει για να οδηγηθεί;



 1w θέλει! τι ειναι το spectrum analyzer?

----------


## electron

Ειπωθηκε και σε προηγούμενο Post και στα Ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε αναλυτή φάσματος. Πιστεύω ότι αν εξεταστεί με αυτό το όργανο το pll σου, θα δεις να έχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό spurious noise. Τώρα το πως μπορεί αυτό να προκλήθηκε είναι κάτι που ίσως δεν οφείλεται από κάποιο κακό δικό σου χειρισμό, αλλά από αστοχία κατασκευαστική του pll σου.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Κίμωνα δεν μας πρήζεις και μην απελπίζεσαι, απλά δες το κι αυτό ως μια καλή τεχνική εμπειρία, να λες πάλι καλά που το ζόρι που τραβάς είναι απλά για το μεράκι σου. Στο φινάλε τόσα μυαλά είμαστε εδώ μέσα θα βρεθεί μια άκρη.



Οπως εγραψε και ο Γιαννης, εδω ειμαστε ενα φορουμ, απο ανθρωπους με μερακι, αρα, δεν ενοχλεις κανεναν, 
γραψε οτι θελεις και σιγουρα καποιος πριν απο εσενα ισως να ειχε τα ιδια προβληματα .....

----------


## manki25

> Ειπωθηκε και σε προηγούμενο Post και στα Ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε αναλυτή φάσματος. Πιστεύω ότι αν εξεταστεί με αυτό το όργανο το pll σου, θα δεις να έχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό spurious noise. Τώρα το πως μπορεί αυτό να προκλήθηκε είναι κάτι που ίσως δεν οφείλεται από κάποιο κακό δικό σου χειρισμό, αλλά από αστοχία κατασκευαστική του pll σου.



 Θέλω να σε πιστέψω γιατί και γνώση έχεις και εμπειρία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω τη σύμπτωση που προέκυψε απ τη στιγμή που έβαλα πάνω τον μειωτή και το λίνεαρ. 
Κι αν δεν είναι αυτά η αιτία, ίσως η προσαρμογή τους δημιούργησε μια ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη που δεν έχει να κάνει με το συντονισμό των βαθμίδων, αλλά με ευαίσθητα τμήματα του pll μιας και η κατασκευή δεν είναι χειροποίητη.
Μπορεί λοιπόν να επισκευαστεί ακόμα κι αν εντοπιστεί το πρόβλημα μέσω του αναλυτή φάσματος;
Τα συμπτώματα του "ασθενή" μπορούν να οδηγήσουν στη σωστή διάγνωση και θεραπεία; 
Εγώ παρέδωσα "πινακίδες". Οι γνώσεις μου δεν μου επιτρέπουν να πάω παραπέρα  όσο εσείς.
Ευχαριστώ όμως που μου δίνετε δύναμη να μη τα παρατήσω, κι αφού, αντί να σας ζαλίζω σας δίνω "θέμα" για επίλυση, ευχαρίστως να παρακολουθήσω και να ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας ακόμα κι αν καταλήξει στα σκουπίδια. Γιατί όπως είπε κάποιος σοφός, δεν έχει σημασία ο προορισμός αλλά το ταξίδι.

----------

